# Besserer Tank mit WOTLK



## Flipmode (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo ich wollte fragen was ihr glaubt das wer der beste TANK wird
Weil ich in den nächsten Tagen einen anfangen.Entweder Krieger Pala oder Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Flipmode


----------



## Ikku (22. Juli 2008)

Es wird wohl genauso sein wie jetzt: Jede Tankklasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Krieger sind hier besser als Dudus, Dudus dort wiederum besser als Palas...etc.

Ich glaub es is gehupft wie gesprungen welche Tankklasse du anfängst, also nimm das wonach dir am ehesten ist :>
(Btw... Palas sind sch... zu leveln! xD)


----------



## Flipmode (22. Juli 2008)

OK,
Dann mache ich wohl einen Krieger da er die meisten Vorteile hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke dir ikku


----------



## Aribef (22. Juli 2008)

warum hat ein krieger die meisten vorteile? ^^ nenn mal bitte welche


----------



## Flipmode (22. Juli 2008)

Im gegensatz zum Druiden: Blocken Parriern Last Stance rüssi verringern 
                            Pala: Dem wird mit WOTLK den Aggrobuff da weggenommen weiss grad nicht wie der heisst 30% mehr aggro macht der ^^


----------



## Erebod (22. Juli 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> OK,
> Dann mache ich wohl einen Krieger da er die meisten Vorteile hat
> 
> 
> ...


Als dudu has dus leichter viele zeihele auf einma zu tanken genau  so wie alls Pala... mach das ma als warri is um einiges schwerer^^

und wie ich im Buffedcast war das glaub ich gehört habe sollen Palas in WotLK stark verbessert werden


----------



## Ikku (22. Juli 2008)

Ganz genau, Erebod!
Da ich mittlerweile schon 2 Palas von uns die Kolumne vorgelesen hab, weiß ich dass der Aggrobuff (Zorn der Gerechtigkeit)  nicht rausgenommen wird, sondern gebufft wird. Anstatt 60% Aggro macht er dann 90%...

Alle Tanks werden in Sachen Aggro wohl gebufft da ja Segen der Rettung und das Totem der beruhigenden Winde wegfällt *schnüff*

Ganz simpel gesagt (und nagelt mich bitte deswegen nicht fest! xD)

Krieger: -> Tankt sich am besten bei nur einem Target (ja, kann auch mehrere ^^)
Druide: -> Kann mehrere Targets gut tanken
Pala: -> DER Tank schlechthin für sehr sehr sehr viele Mobs ^^


----------



## Erebod (22. Juli 2008)

Krieger - Boss Tank 

Druide- ein paar elite trashs 

Pala- 1000000000000 non elite gegner und auch mehr^^


----------



## Ikku (22. Juli 2008)

grob gesagt, ja xD


----------



## S4SchA (22. Juli 2008)

btw...DK wird auch tanken können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (22. Juli 2008)

stimmt, da war ja was... bin immer noch so fasziniert von dem ganzen bam-boom-bam aus den vids xD
aber ich denk mal fast dass die tankweise vom dk stark die dem pala ähnelt...  sollte es zumindest, da ein dk ja _mehr oder weniger_ ein böser pala is...


----------



## S4SchA (22. Juli 2008)

oO böse gnom palas inc ^^


----------



## Ikku (22. Juli 2008)

ja da gehts dann rund ^^
obwohl ich mir das NICHT antun werde xD

Aber BTT:
Wenn du willst, dass dir auch das Leveln Spaß macht, nimm nen Dudu. Der ist eh wie ein Ü-Ei, da haste gleich 3 (genauer genommen 4) Sachen auf einmal: Tank, Nahkämpfer, Caster, Heiler xD
Beim Pala scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Ich empfand es als extremst nervig und langwierig den zu Leveln, andere hingegen meinen sie hätten ihren Pala schneller hochgezockt als andere Klassen.
Beim Warri weiß ich nur dass es bis Lvl42 so lala war... Und ich erinnere mich an das Gemotze eines Bekannten der nen Warri getwinkt hat xD


----------



## S4SchA (22. Juli 2008)

joa also bei mir hats ziemlich gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss dabei aber auch zugeben dass ich damals ein ziemlicher noob war wenn ich so zurückdenke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krotax (22. Juli 2008)

Warum ist der Krieger automatisch Bosstank ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ein Pala bzw Druide genau so gut. (Gewisse Bosse mal ausgenommen, Kaz'rogal zum Beispiel)

[EDIT]
Warri leveln ist Solo so amüsant wie eine Augen-OP ohne Betäubung durch den Allerwertesten. Im Team (Tank + DD Warri) ging dagegen richtig die Post ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S4SchA (22. Juli 2008)

sure? ich denke mal nicht ^^
krieger ist im mom nicht zu toppen was das bosstanking abgeht


----------



## Erebod (22. Juli 2008)

ich sagte ja nich NUR er kann bosse tanken aber der krieger is im boss tank einfach am besten von den tank klassen


----------



## Krotax (22. Juli 2008)

Hatten mit dem Pala und dem Dudu bisher keine Probleme. ^^


----------



## Ekkiman (22. Juli 2008)

Also erstmal können auch Krieger mehrere Ziele tanken. wer den Plattenträger wirklich beherrscht sollte erst ab mehr als 4 Zielen Probleme bekommen. 
Was den Pala betrifft mag er ja toll sein für Trash, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Ist es wirklich alles einfacher mit einem Pala? Die meisten Gruppen peilen doch gar nicht wie man mit einem Pala spielen muss, geschweige denn der Pala peilt wie er sich spielen muss. CC steht ständig irgendwo in der Weihe, Schurke kann seinen CC gleich stecken lassen. Wenn ihr mich fragt, sind alle früherern Charge-Pull-Krieger mittlerweile zu Palas mutiert. Man bespricht noch den Pull und rums fliegt ein Schild des Rächers in die nächste Mobgruppe. 

Zudem sind Krieger aus einem einfachen Grund die besten Bosstanks. Der Krieger ist der einzige Tank der verlässlich aktiv crushimmun ist. Jetzt werden natürlich alle Palas aufschreien, im Bosskampf würde Verschanzen ja eh die ganze Zeit proccen. Aber was proccen muss ist meiner Ansicht nach kein verlässlicher Skill. Meinen Schildblock beim Krieger aktiviere ich selbst und dann weiss ich zu 100% das ich 100% crushimmun bin. 
Druiden haben in der Hinsicht 0 Chance und müssen daher alles mit Ausdauer ausgleichen. 

Dennoch möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht sagen der Krieger sei der beste Tank, denn ich kann noch nicht beurteilen was der DK drauf haben wird.


----------



## Panzer01 (22. Juli 2008)

Denk mal an die Maid und Pala und wer weiss was noch für bosse kommen werden die auch diese Fähigkeiten besitzen bzw in der art.


----------



## Fähnchen (22. Juli 2008)

ähm also ich hab mit meinem Pala die Maid auch schon getankt! Geht, nicht schön zu spielen, aber geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nee die Sache ist doch einfach die, dass der Krieger automatisch der Defftank ist! Druide und tanken, "ja ok" 
etz kommt der Pala daher, wird ja leider immer noch von sehr vielen unseren lieben Mitspielern belächelt.... und das ist schlichtweg falsch! Für mich ist der Pala mit Abstand die schönste und "bunteste" Art zu tanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2008)

denke kaum das es eine beste tankklasse geben wird


----------



## Ikku (22. Juli 2008)

wieso wusste ich nur dass wieder ne diskussion losgeht weil es vereinfacht (!!!) und kurz zusammen gefasst hieß welche Klasse für was - in der Regel - am besten ist :>


----------



## Krotax (22. Juli 2008)

Um das ganze mal wieder auf's Thema zu lotsen, DK und tanken, OK, aber wo die Rüstung hernehmen die ohne Schild verloren ist ?
Bei vernünftiger Frostskillung bekommt er 15% Bonusrüstung, was bei ~13.000 Rüstung ohne Schild aber noch Längen von dem Rüstwert eines Schildes (~6.000 Rüstung) entfernt ist. 
Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass das Schild ein erheblicher Faktor für den Tank darstellt was Schadensabsorbtion und Verminderung angeht den er bekommt, wäre es so nicht wirklich möglich, Raidinstanzen zu tanken ohne quasi mit dem ersten Treffer vom Boss am Boden zu liegen.


----------



## Kriegerbär (22. Juli 2008)

Also mit meiner Paladina habe ich wirklich kein echtes Problem die Maid zu tanken ... die Gruppe muss einem nur paar Sekunden geben, dann klappt das auch mit der Maid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wer der beste Tank ist, das liegt doch immer noch an den Spieler hinter der Tastatur - die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Klassen kann man dann größten Teils ausgleichen. Und wenn das Gruppenspiel passt dann bekommt man das doch alles hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie es nach dem Addon aussehen wird weiß noch keiner genau, die Beta wird da bestimmt die ersten Eindrücke liefern. Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen ...


----------



## Nachtmond (22. Juli 2008)

1.) Im Moment wird dir keiner sagen können wie genau das Tanken in WoTLK funktioniert, da die Spielmechanik angepasst wird. Erste Erkentnisse wird es mit der Beta geben - Sicherheit mit dem Erscheinen des Addons. 

2.) Jede Tankklasse hat so ihre Besonderheiten:

Krieger: kann alles tanken (aber auch sonst nix anderes), bei manchen Bossen haben die anderen die Nase vorn. 
Druide: kann nix tanken was Schildfertigkeiten (Blocken, Reflexion) verlangt, Vorteile bei Bossen mit Schadensspitzen. Durch Anlegen anderer Ausrüstung vollwertiger DDler (zumindest bis SSC/FdS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Pala: kann einfach genial große Trashgruppen tanken, die Zeitersparnis im Raid ist ernorm
Todesritter: was man bisher hört geht da Ganze in Richtung magiebegabte Bosse ...

Beste Tankcombo im Raid heute: Krieger, Pala, 2 x Druide
Vermutlich beste Tankcombo im Raid ab WotLK (*Glaskugel guck*): Krieger, Pala, Druide, Todesritter


----------



## Krotax (22. Juli 2008)

Klasse Kugel, die du da hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du jetzt noch nachschauen kannst, wann wir hier Beta spielen können, bin ich vollauf zufrieden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00blike (22. Juli 2008)

naja ich denke mal die beste tank klasse gibt es nicht aber ich würde mal sagen wir druiden und palas haben dem krieger in letzter zeit schon sehr viel konkurenz gemacht und sind mittlerweile alle an der gleichen stufe ein zu siedeln...

klar der krieger hat vorteile wegen crush immun dafür rennt nen bärchen mit extrem viel ausdauer und rüstung rum und nen pala schmeisst einmal seine weihe an und er hat die halbe ini an sich kleben xD
der unterschied ist nur das in nem raid der druide als 2ter, 3ter oder 4ter tank wohl immer noch einer der sinnvollsten ist da er ohne groß was an der skillung zu machen bei jedem bossfight dmg machen kann...
für normales ini teamplay eigenet sich aber eher nen pala als tank danach kommt der druide und dann erst der krieger...
aber im grunde gibt es keinen besten alle drei machen spass wenn man mit ihnen umgehen kann


----------



## Lexort (22. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also erstmal können auch Krieger mehrere Ziele tanken. wer den Plattenträger wirklich beherrscht sollte erst ab mehr als 4 Zielen Probleme bekommen.
> Was den Pala betrifft mag er ja toll sein für Trash, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Ist es wirklich alles einfacher mit einem Pala? Die meisten Gruppen peilen doch gar nicht wie man mit einem Pala spielen muss, geschweige denn der Pala peilt wie er sich spielen muss. CC steht ständig irgendwo in der Weihe, Schurke kann seinen CC gleich stecken lassen. Wenn ihr mich fragt, sind alle früherern Charge-Pull-Krieger mittlerweile zu Palas mutiert. Man bespricht noch den Pull und rums fliegt ein Schild des Rächers in die nächste Mobgruppe.
> 
> Zudem sind Krieger aus einem einfachen Grund die besten Bosstanks. Der Krieger ist der einzige Tank der verlässlich aktiv crushimmun ist. Jetzt werden natürlich alle Palas aufschreien, im Bosskampf würde Verschanzen ja eh die ganze Zeit proccen. Aber was proccen muss ist meiner Ansicht nach kein verlässlicher Skill. Meinen Schildblock beim Krieger aktiviere ich selbst und dann weiss ich zu 100% das ich 100% crushimmun bin.
> ...



Gebt dem Warri mal nen Intbuff...

Was Gruppen angeht. Warri = Pala, ein TC hat zwar den Vorteil das es kurz nur öffnet also wenn was reinrennt, dafür bindet Weihe ein ehemaliges CC glaich an den Tank. Hat beides sein für und wieder, die Stellung von Mobs in CC zur Tankposi unterscheidet sich aber grundsätzlich nicht. Außerdem mit Pala kann man auch ohne Weihe Singeltarget tanken wenns sein muß.

Verschanzen? Hä...*rofl* ...spätestens mitte Kara hat das beim Pala nur den Sinn evt. Lags zwichen 2 HS zu kompensieren, mehr Nutzen hat das nicht, leider ists auch noch in den WOTLK Talentbäumen Voraussetzung für Schild Spezi.

Und da es um WOTLK geht, Schildblock min. 20 Sekunden CD bei einer Aufladung, HS 8 Sekunden CD, 10 Sekunden Laufzeit und 8 Aufladungen. Aber ich glaube der Punkt Blocken wird mit WOTLK nur noch sehr wenig Bedeutung haben.


----------



## finix (22. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mit meinem kleinen Druiden alles im T4-Content getankt und bei Gruul, Maggi meinten die Heiler das es leichter ist mit einem Druiden Tank. Aber ab dann ist es hald aus. Mit T4 hat der arme Druide (also ich) knapp 35k Rüssi (mehr bringt nichts) und 35% Ausweichen. Ab dann bleibt der Druide "nur" der beste Off-Tank. Drumm bleiben meiner Meinung nach nur Pala und der Krieger als Tanks über.

Was aber wichtiger ist: EQ mal ein Pala-Tank. Der kann ja ned wirklich Def.-Krieger items anziehen. Da hoff ich mal das in WolTK die Items gleich schwer bzw gleich leicht zu machen für eine Skillungsarten.

btw: Richtig lustig wirds wenn du ein Feral-Druiden, Def.-Krieger und Schutz-Pala hast.


----------



## Lexort (22. Juli 2008)

finix schrieb:


> Was aber wichtiger ist: EQ mal ein Pala-Tank. Der kann ja ned wirklich Def.-Krieger items anziehen. Da hoff ich mal das in WolTK die Items gleich schwer bzw gleich leicht zu machen für eine Skillungsarten.



Das Problem gibts nur am Anfang da alle Defplatte Stärke drauf hat, später ist da nur Ausdauer und Defstats drauf was Warri und Pala gleichermaßen nützt.
Mit Wotlk werden Todesritter als Tank, Defwarri und Protpala wohl über Stärke Aggromäßig skalieren was heißt die Defplatte wird wohl für alle 3 Plattentanks gleichermaßen nützlich sein.


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2008)

Also Herr / oder frau TE 

Tipp von mir .-)

Mach dir nen Druiden 

wenn du die zeit und die benötigte Menge an Koffein auf Lager hast kannste denn an einem Stück ohne Hinsetzen durchleveln, bist mega beim farmen kannnst dich in lustige tierchen verwandeln, im pvp haßt dich jeder, kannst dich und deine Gruppe sinnvoll buffen (nein ich meine nicht Dornen).... sofern das wirklich umgesetzt wird bald auch rezzen ... Oo, wennst mal keine lust hast auf feral skillst einfach um und bist ein ganz anderer Char von der spielmechanik her

in Fünfergruppen gerne gesehen, zehner auch, und im 25er wennste Pech hast bekommst so wichtige aufgaben wie die Heiler von den Trashmobs bewahren oder ähnliches ... oder eben boss tanken 
Wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehe was am boss tanken so geil is ... man stellt sich hin haut drauf und hofft auf heilung 
da bin ich lieber irgendwo aktiv in der Gruppe unterwegs verteil anregen, binde etwaige Ausreisser usw. is viel wichtiger und durch charge usw. auch einfacher als mit nem krieger
edith: ja ich weiss das kriger auch chargen können und die pala's nen Distanz-Spot aber der Charge vom druiden hab ich in bärform einfach da ... der krieger muss haltung wechseln und der pala braucht mana und nachdem einige bosse spotbar sind is auch schon das eine oder andere missgeschick passiert ddas der pala nen trashmob spoten wollte und der boss mitgespotet wurde *fg* ich konnt nich mehr vor lachen

also meine persönlicher Favorite is der Druide, ah und kenn einige Druiden-Tanks und auch einige Pala/Krieger tanks aber zu der Aggro die die Druiden in kürzerster zeit aufbauen kommt keiner ran (sofern der benötigte Player-Skill vorhanden ^^) ... die DD's werdens dir "tanken :-)"

so long Sily


----------



## Nachtmariger (22. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele selbst nen Krieger-Tank, und meine Erfahrungen sind so:

Krieger: Bester Boss Tank in Raid Instanzen (ist durch Schildblock quasi crush immun, kann passiv crush immun werden, hat mit Last Stand, Tränken, GS und Schildwall massig Reserven um mitzuarbeiten wenn es mal eng wird, hat meiner Erfahrung nach den höchsten Aggro Aufbau gegen Einzelziele, hat NOCH Probleme beim Tanken von mehreren Gegnern (mal sehen ob Shockwave das ändert))

Druide: auch ein sehr guter Boss Tank, kann aber auch mehrere Elite ohne Probleme halten (kann das Rüstungscap relativ problemlos erreichen, hat bei gutem Equip die mit Abstand meißten Lebenspunkte (besonders auf Hordenseite, wegen dem 5% Bonus, der durch das Bärchen ja nochmals steigt), hat durch eine extrem hohe avoid Rate auch gleiche Möglichkeiten wie der Krieger, Schaden komplett zu vermeiden, kann außerdem mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig tanken dank Prankenhieb, was durch die hohe Rüstung und den Avoid das tanken vieler Elite Gegner gleichzeitig ermöglicht; Probleme sind folgende: Ein Druide hat keine Möglichkeiten selbst mitzuarbeiten wenn es denn mal eng wird, da er dafür aus dem Bärchen rausshiften müsste und das ist bei Raidbossen etwas ungesund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Desweiteren wird der Druide nicht Crush Immun und frisst damit deutlich mehr Schaden)

Paladin: ein Paladin ist DER Tank wenn es im Gruppenaggro geht, wie z.B. in Hyjal (ein Paladin kann problemlos 20 Gegner gleichzeitig halten, und bei guter Heilung kann er sogar mit schlechtem Equip fast alle Wellen in Hyjal alleine tanken, ein Paladin besitzt absolut insane Blockraten und hat daher massig Schadensreduzierung, er ist als Tank der mit Abstand beste Damage Dealer (dank +Zauberschaden und Weihe) und ist in Instanzen generell mit der beste Tank (und ich spiele selbst Krieger und sage das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ); allerdings hat der Paladin Nachteile wenn es um das Tanken von starken Einzelzielen wie Raidbossen geht, denn außer GS und Heiltränken fehlen dem Pala ebenfalls die Mittel mitzuarbeiten wenn es eng wird, er ist zwar quasi Crush-immun, aber die Schadens-Vermeidung (Ausweichen und Parieren) ist meisst stark unterentwickelt, so das der Pala auch hier wieder mehr Schaden durch Bosse erhält als Krieger oder Druiden)

Mein Fazit aus dieser Betrachtung: willst du Raidinstanzen tanken nimm einen Krieger, willst du hauptsächlich normale Instanzen tanken bleibt die Wahl zwischen Paladin und Druide; Als Paladin hast du den Vorteil das vor allem das Tanken vieler Ziele super einfach ist und man das auch beim Leveln nutzen kann (Prot Pala ab Level 40), als Druide  ist man dem Pala beim Gruppentanken unterlegen, hat aber die größte Flexibilität (Heiler, Melee, Caster, Tank); willst du auch PvP machen ist der Druide im 2v2 Bereich der Arena enorm stark, der Paladin im 5v5. Es hängt nun eigentlich nur noch von deinen Präferenzen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cayron (22. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde das der Pala mit abstand am schnellsten viel aggro aufbaut, da mana gleich zaubern gleich aggro aufbau bei ihm ist. Bei krieger und druide läuft das ganze über wut. 
Also solange der Pala schonmal fröhlich seine spells raushaut muss Krieger und Druide erstmal gehauen werden bis da was abgeht.
In sachen Buffs... der Krieger hat zwar einen netten schlachtruf, der aber entweder nur ihm (1000 leben oder so^^) oder nur nahkämpfer etwas mehr attackpower bringt.
Beim Druiden siehts etwas besser aus durch Dornen gibts nen kleinen Aggro buff und da MDW ja alle Stats erhöht ist da für jeden was dabei.
Dennoch Pala´s haben wohl die schicksten Buff, mit SdW, SdM, SdK, usw.

Zwegs Ausrüstung würde ich Pala und Krieger empfehlen.
Da druide einfach nur auf 3 stats beschrenkt ist (Ausdauer, Rüstung, Ausweichen) wohingegen pala und Krieger die etwas mehr auswahl haben.
Ich persönlich habe aber gemerkt das viel mehr Krieger "kram" droppt als Pala zeugs...

Es gibt zwar ein paar argumente z.B. das krieger sogenannte "notfall Knöpfe hat" doch sollten die eigendlich weniger zum einsatz kommen wenn die Gruppe einigermasen gut spielt und mit "noobs" in einer grp. kannste das tanken als krieger eh vergessen.

Zum lvl da macht der Druide wie schon hier gesagt am beisten spaß ohne zweifel.

Der Krieger hat aber eindeutig mehr knöpfe die er beim tanken drücken kann um irgendwas zu kontern was der Gegner gerade macht. 
Und wenn der Paladin erstmal von Stille betroffen ist oder ihm das Mana abgesaugt wird, dann ist es schnell vorbei mit Tanken.


So seh ich das^^, hab auch überlegt was für einen Char ich mir machen soll Krieger oder Paladin.
Hab einen Feral druiden, aber dieser ist mir irgendwie  zu Öde geworden, hab mir nun einen Paladin erstellt.
naja in dem sinne viel spaß noch in der World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (22. Juli 2008)

Nachtmariger schrieb:


> Paladin:  allerdings hat der Paladin Nachteile wenn es um das Tanken von starken Einzelzielen wie Raidbossen geht, denn außer GS und Heiltränken fehlen dem Pala ebenfalls die Mittel mitzuarbeiten wenn es eng wird, er ist zwar quasi Crush-immun, aber die Schadens-Vermeidung (Ausweichen und Parieren) ist meisst stark unterentwickelt, so das der Pala auch hier wieder mehr Schaden durch Bosse erhält als Krieger oder Druiden)



falsch ..setzen ...6 - Monatelang Urschleim erklären und jedesmal laufen die Nobbs hier wieder auf...*nerv*


----------



## pandur0815 (22. Juli 2008)

S4SchA schrieb:


> oO böse gnom palas inc ^^



Gnominnentodesritterinnen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Gnominnentodesritterinnen ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wovor ich schon die meiste angst habe.....
Todesritter können jegliche  Platte tragen .... wie zB sachen vom Paladin .... man stelle sich einen rosa-schillernden Todesritter vor der auf böse miene macht 

glaubt das wer?

Mittermaier würde sagen ..... "wie realistisch"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Mittermaier würde sagen ..... "wie realistisch"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja stimmt schrecklich...wo WOW sonst doch schon so realistisch ist würde das die ganze Atmosphäre verhageln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (22. Juli 2008)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> wovor ich schon die meiste angst habe.....
> Todesritter können jegliche  Platte tragen .... wie zB sachen vom Paladin .... man stelle sich einen rosa-schillernden Todesritter vor der auf böse miene macht
> 
> glaubt das wer?
> ...



Zur erwähnten Gnomin, am besten noch mit rosa Püscheln würde es passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich träume ja schon lange von dem Hdro Feature (oder war es nur geplannt?), das man eine, rein optische, Fakerüstung über der seinen tragen kann um sich von der Masse abzuheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja @TE:
Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, jede Klasse hat vor und Nachteile.

Druide:
Positiv: Schnell viel Aggro, Massig Rüsi, Mehrere Gegner
Negativ: Kein Schild (ergo kein Blocken), kann nicht crushimmun werden

Pala:
Positiv: Massentanken ftw, Schild, 
Negativ: wenns Mana leer ist ist essig mit Tanken, kein Rüsi zerreisen, keine Unterbrecher wie zB Schildschlag, etc

Krieger:
Positiv: Bester MT, Unterbrecher, Schild + Schildblock als Skill, kann Crushimmun werden
Negativ: am Anfang relativ langsamer Aggroaufbau da Wut gebraucht wird, kann schlechter Gruppen tanken


Das war nur ein kleiner Auszug.
Aber alles in allem ... denke das keine Top Raidgilde etwas anderes als einen Krieger als MT hat.


----------



## Amonarth (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn mit WotLK wirklich Curshing Blows wegfallen und die bisher angekündigten Klassenänderungen so eintreten, kann man nur nen Pala nehmen...
Die passive Crushing Immunität bei gutem EQ ist mit das einzige, was einem Krieger Vorteile gegenüber Pala und Druide verschafft, und wenn Crushings rausgenommen werden und der Pala so heftig gebufft wird, wie das momentan beabsichtigt ist, dann ist der Krieger der schlechteste von allen drei Tanks.


----------



## Deerhunter (22. Juli 2008)

das kommt drauf an was du nacher mit deinem tank machen willst.

möchtest du später den echten high-content tanken empfehle ich nen krieger.

sollte es nur bis kara, gruul und maggi für dich gehen, dann nimm lieber nen pala. der is top in allen 5er innis und du kannst nebenbei ein recht gutes heal-gear zusammenbekommen. so kannst dann den end-content als mt-heal miterleben. oder besorg dir gutes dmg-gear und hau schaden raus. VERGELTER FTW!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Amonarth schrieb:


> Wenn mit WotLK wirklich Curshing Blows wegfallen und die bisher angekündigten Klassenänderungen so eintreten, kann man nur nen Pala nehmen...
> Die passive Crushing Immunität bei gutem EQ ist mit das einzige, was einem Krieger Vorteile gegenüber Pala und Druide verschafft, und wenn Crushings rausgenommen werden und der Pala so heftig gebufft wird, wie das momentan beabsichtigt ist, dann ist der Krieger der schlechteste von allen drei Tanks.


So sieht es leider aus....
Aber mal schaun wsa wirklich kommt. Wenn WotLK so raus kommt, wie bis jetzt bekannt, dann kann ich meinem Krieger stanzen, und reroll -> Pala
Und ich befürchte ernsthaft, das der Krieger viel zu wenig Aggro aufbauen wird...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## lordpa (22. Juli 2008)

jetzt mal mein senf:

Ich spiele sehr lange zeit nen krieger (bis einschließlich BT)... nunja was mir aufgefallen ist:

Will man seinen twink schnell hochleveln kann man das mit nem warri vergessen, einfach grauenhaft! Jedoch ist er, und das ist unumstreitbar, der beste tank was raids angeht... wieso?

 naja, dem pala geht bei langen kämpfen einfach das mana aus...<----- schon des öfteren gesehen, ist nichts schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nunja, der bär hat zwar viele HP verliert aber genau so viele hp im gegensatz zu paldin und warri! den kannste später vergessen, da die healer bei dem einfach VIEL zu schnell oom gehen...

der krieger ist wie gesagt sehr schwer zum raufspielen, außerdem ist es kein zuckerschlecken mit den warri 4 ziele zu halten... ab 5 kann man es so und so vergessen... keine chance aggro zu halten! für 4 ziele wirste auch SEHR viel übung brauchen, es ist aber machbar!
Nunja der krieger hat aber ein paar soooooo schlöne fähigkteiten die einfahch nicht zu vernachlässigen sind, und mit welchem er sich gegen einen boss ~1 minute alleine am leben halten kann, ohne heal zu bekommen... aber eins sag ich dir gleich nen krieger im high contend gut zu spielen ist absulut nicht leicht!


noch was:

der dudu wir immer im pvp angepriesen, aber vergesst night auf den warri... in der arena kommt es schonmal so vor:

auf nen stoffi: anstürmen--->heldenhafter stoß(krit)----->zerschmettern(oder oft soger ien normaler schlag)----> gegner tod!

ein 2-hit opfer... kommt schon immer wieder vor! außerdem kann sich der krieger stunn und fear immun machen, und mit kniesehe kommt kein gegner von ihm weg!


noch was xD:

ich hab zum ende hin meinen krieger auf off krieger umgeskilled, und habs nicht bereit! der off krieger ist ein plattenschurke mit nochmehr angriffskraft!
wenn man da gut spielen kann ist man sehr leicht sehr weit oben im dmg!


----------



## Moriath (22. Juli 2008)

Zitat Blizzard:
Krieger werden weiterhin in dem was sie können die Besten sein.


----------



## riggedi (22. Juli 2008)

S4SchA schrieb:


> btw...DK wird auch tanken können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup und Hexer tanken Illidan, Leotheras und haste nicht gesehen. Schurken tanken auch die Schattenmutter oder Gruul. What the heck. Prinzipiell kann nahezu jede Klasse irgendwie tanken.
Aber woher sollen wir jetzt schon wissen, was auf lvl 80 dann passiert. Wartet es doch einfach ab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Zum Anfang des Threads (mehr hab ich net gelesen) meine Meinung dazu ist Ihr wollt denn immer alle Krieger als Tank anfangen weil die ja so gut sind und überall nutzbar sind nur das arme ist das ein grosser Teil der Leute mitm Krieger als Tank einfach nicht spielen können sieht man ja zu genüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (22. Juli 2008)

Hoffe auch sehr, das sie den klassischen Krieger als Tank buffen.

Kann ja irgendwie nicht angehen, das ein Krieger Equip ablegen muss, nur weil er für zB Kara zu gut ist, kaum Schaden und deshalb kaum Wut bekommt. Oo

Andere Tankklassen haben durch gutes Equip ja auch keine Nachteile, ist etwas Schizo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (22. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel selber Pala tank und ich bin hin und weg es macht einfach spaß wenn tausende mobs auf dich einprügeln und du immer 30% blocken bekommst + heiliger schild wären es 60% blockchance dann hält man die aggro und man kann draufhaun wie ein bekloppter ausserdem ist es sehr einfach zu spielen und zu leveln im WoW forum gibt es eine sehr gute AoE guide d.h man holt sich 5-7 mobs und die verrecken indem sie auf dich raufkloppen und wenn man erholt ist gibts sehr gut ep dauert auch nicht lang also 

Pala= Easy Going zu lvln


----------



## Parkourinator (22. Juli 2008)

nix geht übern krieger. bald mit schockwave sind wir die tanks schlechthin. dann können die lufblasen und die teddybären komplett einpacken


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Juli 2008)

Parkourinator schrieb:


> nix geht übern krieger. bald mit schockwave sind wir die tanks schlechthin. dann können die lufblasen und die teddybären komplett einpacken


Mal schaun wie gut die Shockwave wirklich ist.... Da der Schaden ja auf AP basiert, gibt es 2 möglichkeiten:
1.) Def Krieger werden bis zu ienem gewissen Grad DMG machen
2.) Shockwave wird n PvP Talent wegen Stun (was irgendwo kompletter schwachsinn ist)


Mal schaun wies ausgeht


----------



## Siilverberg (22. Juli 2008)

ich selber hab jetzt nicht alle beiträge gelesen deswegen weiß ich nicht was die andren geschrieben haben aber zum paladin lässt sich in betracht auf Wotlk schonmal folgendes sagen:

Hier ein paar vorteile:
Palas sind gute Gruppentanks (wenn nicht die besten)
Palas werden sich auch an Bossen recht gut anstellen
Palas haben Erlösende Hand, das ist der Sdr ersatzt ( diese haben nicht nur deffs sondern alle palas)
Palas haben dauer erhöten schildblock

Aber auch einen Gravierenden Nachteil:
Im Gegensatz zum Warri fehlen uns Deff Palas die "Oh Shit Buttons" sprich die möglich in brenzligen Situation nicht zu sterben
Zwar haben Palas da auch einige möglichkeiten wie Handauflegen oder Gottesschild bei handauflegen kostet dich das ganze mana und gotteschild halbiert glaub ich deine momentane aggro
Und zudem sind wir anfällig gegen einige CC effekte wie Manaburn und Silence




wemm noch mehr einfällt kann diese liste gerne noch weiterführen



und nochwas zum Leveln des Palas: es stimmt nicht das ein pala sch... zu leveln ist das hat mir besser gefallen als nen warri zu leveln (mein Warri war mal mein main jetzt dümpelt auf 58 oder so rum und mein pala ist inzwischen mein main und 70)



Edit:





> nix geht übern krieger. bald mit schockwave sind wir die tanks schlechthin. dann können die lufblasen und die teddybären komplett einpacken



Du vergisst dabei die Tatsache das die Shockwave 20sek cd Hat und ein Pala seine Weihe cd Halten kann außerdem hat der stun einen großen nachteil: Kein Dmg keine Wut oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Crazier (22. Juli 2008)

also ich glaube dass der pala in 5er gruppen der bessere tank ist wegen dem neuen zorn der gerechtigkeit und da er natürlch auch (falls aggro mal auf heiler oder stoffies ausbricht) er dann bis zu 3 gegner von einem ziel nehmen kann und an sich bindet (rechtschaffene verteidigung) zudem kann er sich selbst noch zur not heilen oder den priest auch noch ausm kampf nehmen (segen des schutzes und göttliches eingreifen komplett aus dem kampf nehmen falls gar nichts mehr geht)

aber meiner meinung nach is der krieger immer noch der beste tank und wirds glaub ich auch bleiben jedenfalls in 10er - 25er gruppen 
trotzdem wie schon mehrmals gesagt gibt es viele erneurungen beim Tankadin

ach noch zum lvln wie schon über mir gesagt voll easy erstrecht mit tankadin zum 1. dank grp ini etc. zum 2. und welches viel besser ist, der pala zieht sich einfach so 7 gegner (je nach equip) und haut weiehe drauf bis alle down sind geht eig sehr schnell mit dieser technik


----------



## Eddishar (22. Juli 2008)

Und die Frage des TE mal anders zu beantworten:

Willst Du Streß beim Tanken haben? Dann nimm einen Krieger.

Willst Du weniger Streß beim Tanken und noch dafür die Möglichkeit OHNE Umskillen guten Schaden machen zu können? Dann nimm einen Druiden.

Willst Du gar keinen Streß beim Tanken, dafür aber auch nie die Chance, in einem großen Raid der Maintank zu sein? Dann nimm einen Paladin.

Vorurteile eingeschlossen, aber das ist meine 90%-Erfahrung der drei Klassen.


----------



## Athrag (22. Juli 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich glaub es is gehupft wie gesprungen welche Tankklasse du anfängst, also nimm das wonach dir am ehesten ist :>
> (Btw... Palas sind sch... zu leveln! xD)



naja, gehört zwar nicht ganz 100% zum treadthema aber lass dir nicht einreden dass n Pala scheisse zum leveln wäre, wenn du mit dem von anfang an in protection skillst kannst du mit dem 1a von stufe 30 an etwa massen an mobs pullen und zusehen we sie sich an dir tot hauen^^

aber ansonsten zum Thema, ist wol ne sache der vorliebe welchen Tank du nimmst, da alle 3 aktuell vorhandenen Tankklassen auf völlig verschiedene weise tanken. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mal im WOW Klassenforum von Kriegern Druiden und Palas vorbei zu schauen, die ganzen mimimi treads da zu übersehen und einfach mal zu gucken welche beschreibungen dir am ehesten zusagen
mfg Athrag


----------



## reappy (22. Juli 2008)

In 5er inis ist der Pala normalerweise erste wahl, da selbst schlechte rnd gruppen gegen den aggro aufbau auf alle ziele durch die weihe keine chance haben dem Pala die aggro zu klauen, als Krieger oder Druide kommt man bei 4+ Mobs leicht ins schwitzen.

Bei Bosskämpfen würde ich aber auf keinen Fall einen Pala ansetzen, ich gehe da jetzt vom beginn aus, dh. jetzt wo man mit grün blauem EQ kara clearruns macht ist das kein problem.
Aber ganz zu beginn von BC war kara kein easy going. Also bevor aran das Drachenodem verlernt hat, bevor die skelett pförtner shaklebar waren, usw. usf.
Damals gingen pala leicht mal oom beim PRinzen, oder wenn man romeo und julia hatte und sie nicht Zeitgleich starben, da ging dem Pala schon mal die Puste aus was einem Dudu oder Krieger nicht passieren konnte.
Und ich denke auch das zu beginn von wotlk vor allem die Bosse sehr anspruchsvoll sein werden und ob man sich da auf nen Mana Tank verlassen kann....
Deswegen denke ich mal das Der Krieger MT Nummer 1 bleibt. Klar wird es auch möglich sein nen Pala als MT einzusetzen aber gerade beim Progressraid geht man keine unnötigen risiken ein.


----------



## Lexort (22. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Mal schaun wie gut die Shockwave wirklich ist.... Da der Schaden ja auf AP basiert, gibt es 2 möglichkeiten:
> 1.) Def Krieger werden bis zu ienem gewissen Grad DMG machen
> 2.) Shockwave wird n PvP Talent wegen Stun (was irgendwo kompletter schwachsinn ist)
> 
> ...



Soweit ich bisher gelesen habe werden wohl alle Tanks primär über AP skalieren, beim Warri wohl Stärke > AP.
Zumindest im Palaforum stand das 2 Stärke = 1 Blockwert sind das sollte recht heftige Blockwerte gaben auf 80 und bisher ist ide Umrechnung beim Pala und Warri gleich was Stäre -> Blockwert betrifft.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Dieses Rang 1/2/3 gelaber geht mir aufn keks, Blizz hat ja bewusst 3 unterschiedliche Tanks geschaffen und da ist es nunmal so das jeder seine aufgabe hat....und man wird nunmal immer den Krieger an den meisten Bossen ansetzen als MT ansonsten würde man ihm seine ganzen Fähigkeiten ja nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....zum abschluss noch ein bla bla blub und weg issa .......*zisch*


----------



## Daywa (22. Juli 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> .... !
> (Btw... Palas sind sch... zu leveln! xD)



Voll nich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab bisher mit keiner Klasse so schnell gelevelt wie mitm Pala.



Erebod schrieb:


> Als dudu has dus leichter viele zeihele auf einma zu tanken genau  so wie alls Pala... mach das ma als warri is um einiges schwerer^^



nich schwerer, sondern anspruchsvoller und spaßiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (22. Juli 2008)

reappy schrieb:


> Bei Bosskämpfen würde ich aber auf keinen Fall einen Pala ansetzen...



Ohm Mann wann geht das endlich mal in den Schädel: Mana beim Pala ist besser supportbar als Wut bei Druiden und Krigern, gerade Lowdamagebosse ala Leo, Winterknilch sind mit Pala mesit besser tankbar a) Supportgruppe für Aggro und Mana gut baubar und im Gegensatz zu Blockausrüstung beim Warri (also Aggrozeugs) vergrößert sich in Block-SD Ausrsütung beim Pala auch massiv der Manapool, unterm Strich ists also genau der Mana - Wutunterschied der Palas zum Beispiel bei den beiden bevorteilt.


----------



## WotanGOP (22. Juli 2008)

Hach endlich mal wieder so ein Thread. Und wie immer gespickt mit viel Falschem und Halbwahrem.

Aktuell:
Der Dudu 
...hat den Vorteil, daß er ohne Aufwand schnell in die Rolle des DDs wechseln kann, in der er deutlich mehr Schaden macht, als die anderen Tanks. Da er auch ohne Probleme zwei oder drei Mobs tanken kann, ist er gut als Trash- oder Addtank, der beim Boss, wo nur ein Tank benötigt wird, wie erwähnt guten Schaden machen kann und zusätzlich noch seine Gruppe supporten.
Bei Gruul gibt es keinen besseren zweiten Tank als einen Bären. Die anderen können in dieser Rolle nicht so leicht den zweiten Aggroplatz halten.
Als Bosstank würde ich ihn jedoch schlechter einstufen, als die anderen Klassen.

Der Krieger
...hat die Vorteile mehrerer Notknöpfe. Er kann unterbrechen und Magie reflektieren. Wobei das unterbrechen auch ein anderes Raidmitglied übernehmen kann, was diesen Vorteil nur sekundär werden läßt. Er ist leichter Crushimmun, als ein Paladin. Das ist aber egal, wenn sie es sowieso beide sind. Er supportet alle, die physischen Schaden machen.
Bei mehreren Mobs hat er es deutlich schwerer als die anderen Tanks, so daß er dafür nur im Notfall eingesetzt wird.
Und er leidet unter allem, was die Angriffskraft oder Angriffsgeschwindigkeit reduziert, worüber der Paladin müde lächelt.

Der Paladin
...kann beliebig große Mobgruppen tanken, insofern das heiltechnisch machbar ist. Er hat mit Handauflegen den mächtigsten Notknopf. Nichts bringt mehr, als instant 21k Leben voll aufgefüllt. Er baut am schnellsten Aggro auf. Kein anderer Tank, KEINER, baut schneller Aggro auf, als ein Palatank. Mein höchster Spelldamagewert bisher waren raidbuffed 850(!). Da kann kein Dudu oder Krieger mithalten, bei weitem nicht. Und von DD-Seite gehört da schon viel Dummheit dazu, da noch Aggro zu ziehen. Nicht zu vergessen, daß gegen Untote und Dämonen noch weitere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen.
Er kann, wenn er als Tank nicht gebraucht wird, gut mit heilen. Er kann, richtig geskilled, den ganzen Raid supporten.
Probleme bekommt er nur bei Stilleeffekten und Magieschaden. Wobei bei richtigem tanken kurze Stillephasen auch kein großes Problem darstellen.

Unterm Strich
...macht es jedoch die Mischung. Wenn du Tanks von jeder Sorte im Raid hast, bist du für alles gewappnet. Bei Bossen macht es i.d.R. keinen Unterschied, ob Krieger oder Paladin tanken. Können tun das beide. Meistens sind da die Sonderaufgaben entscheidend (Falken bei Jan'Alai, Murlocs bei Morogrim, Infernos bei Anetheron, usw.). Da ist der Paladin wesentlich besser für die Adds geeignet, weshalb dann der Krieger den Boss selbst übernimmt, auch wenn er nicht wirklich besser dafür geeignet ist. Bei einigen wenigen Bossen sieht es da jedoch anders aus. Leo oder Winter sind eindeutige Palatankbosse, während Kaz'Rogal unbedingt von einem Krieger getankt werden sollte.
Wie gesagt, Dudus sehe ich nicht als Bosstanks, außer im Notfall.

Was leider nach wie vor fehlt, ist die tatsächliche Akzeptanz des Tankadins als Bosstank. Wie gesagt, er baut z.B. am schnellsten Aggro auf, auch wenn das viele immernoch nicht wahr haben wollen. Und das allein ist schon ein riesiger Vorteil...

Wer wie zu leveln ist, halte ich für Nebensache. Das Leveln selbst ist ja nur der Anfang.

WotlK
...wird für alle Klassen Änderungen und Neuerungen bringen. Was im Endeffekt kommen wird, weiß noch niemand. Von daher sind Spekulationen, wie der Name schon sagt, spekulativ. Es ist jedoch damit zu rechnen, daß die Tankklassen insgesamt näher zusammenrücken.



Zu einzelnen Posts:
(Hilfe gibt es hier wieder viele schlicht unvollständige und auch falsche Argumente...)



Flipmode schrieb:


> Pala: Dem wird mit WOTLK den Aggrobuff da weggenommen weiss grad nicht wie der heisst 30% mehr aggro macht der ^^


Das ist komplett falsch. Aber langsam. Der Buff heißt Zorn der Gerechtigkeit. Er macht ungeskilled 60% mehr Aggro durch Heiligschaden und geskilled 90%. Zusätzlich reduziert er den Schaden, den der Paladin bekommt. Die bisher bekannte Änderung mit WotlK sieht so aus, daß er grundsätzlich 90% mehr Aggro durch Heiligschaden verursacht und die Steigerung durch Talentpunkte wegfällt. Im Endeffekt funktioniert er jedoch genauso wie vorher.
Da ist nichts von wegen Wegfallen...



Nachtmariger schrieb:


> Krieger: Bester Boss Tank in Raid Instanzen (ist durch Schildblock quasi crush immun, kann passiv crush immun werden, hat mit Last Stand, Tränken, GS und Schildwall massig Reserven um mitzuarbeiten wenn es mal eng wird, hat meiner Erfahrung nach den höchsten Aggro Aufbau gegen Einzelziele, hat NOCH Probleme beim Tanken von mehreren Gegnern (mal sehen ob Shockwave das ändert))


Ein Krieger mit gleichem Equipstand wird niemals schneller Aggro aufbauen, als ein Paladin, wohlgemerkt, wenn beide gleich gut spielen.



Nachtmariger schrieb:


> allerdings hat der Paladin Nachteile wenn es um das Tanken von starken Einzelzielen wie Raidbossen geht, denn außer GS und Heiltränken fehlen dem Pala ebenfalls die Mittel mitzuarbeiten wenn es eng wird, er ist zwar quasi Crush-immun, aber die Schadens-Vermeidung (Ausweichen und Parieren) ist meisst stark unterentwickelt, so das der Pala auch hier wieder mehr Schaden durch Bosse erhält als Krieger oder Druiden)


Falsch. Handauflegen, schonmal gehört? Und was bitte ist "quasi Crush-immun"?  Ich bin Crushimmun, nicht quasi, sondern tatsächlich. Und im Avoid-Set komme ich inzwischen auf ca. 44% Totalvermeidung. Unterentwickelt würde ich das nicht nennen. Noch mehr darf es inzwischen fast auch schon nicht mehr werden.



pandur0815 schrieb:


> Pala:
> Positiv: Massentanken ftw, Schild,
> Negativ: wenns Mana leer ist ist essig mit Tanken, kein Rüsi zerreisen, keine Unterbrecher wie zB Schildschlag, etc


Zonk!
Ein guter Palatank hat immer genug Mana. Der skaliert das nämlich bei der Equipwahl. Kein Mana würde heißen, der Boss macht zu wenig Schaden. Dann wurde falsch gewählt. Beim Krieger gilt aber auch das gleiche. Zu wenig Schaden = zu wenig Wut. Von daher...
Das mit dem Mana ist eines der uralten Ammenmärchen, die ständig gegen den Tankadin vorgebracht werden als Argument. Dabei ist das so falsch, wie ein 37 Euro Schein.
Und zu den negativen Punkten noch: Der Krieger kann auch so vieles nicht. Er hat keinen Exorzismus, kann nicht heilen, hat keine Bubble, keine Buffs und er bekommt Probleme, wenn seine Angriffskraft oder -geschwindigkeit reduziert wird. Nur mal so als Beispiele, die du gekonnt ignoriert hast, wie viele andere auch.



Ekkiman schrieb:


> Zudem sind Krieger aus einem einfachen Grund die besten Bosstanks. Der Krieger ist der einzige Tank der verlässlich aktiv crushimmun ist. Jetzt werden natürlich alle Palas aufschreien, im Bosskampf würde Verschanzen ja eh die ganze Zeit proccen. Aber was proccen muss ist meiner Ansicht nach kein verlässlicher Skill. Meinen Schildblock beim Krieger aktiviere ich selbst und dann weiss ich zu 100% das ich 100% crushimmun bin.


Oh man, was ein Käse. Der Paladin ist mit Heiligem Schild genauso Crushimmun, wie der Krieger mit Schildblock. Auch der Paladin aktiviert sein Heiliges Schild selbst, genau wie der Krieger. Und danach gilt: crushimmun ist crushimmun. Auf Verschanzen verläßt sich kein wirklicher Palatank.
Dieses Argument von dir ist also schlichtweg...keines... (Ich nehme ungern das Wort "Schwachsinn" in den Mund.)
Gefährliches Halbwissen...



lordpa schrieb:


> naja, dem pala geht bei langen kämpfen einfach das mana aus...


Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, hat ein guter Tankadin immer genug Mana und kann quasi unbegrenzt lange durchhalten, mit Mana.
Ammenmärchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Moriath schrieb:


> Zitat Blizzard:
> Krieger werden weiterhin in dem was sie können die Besten sein.


Die Zeiten, wo Krieger "in dem was sie können" die besten waren, sind lange her. Heute trifft das nur noch auf vereinzelte Bosse zu. Ansonsten ist der Paladin insgesamt in der Regel gleichwertig.



PS: Während ich schrieb, kam schon der nächste mit OOM. Hilfe, wo lebt ihr alle? *kopfschüttel*

Achja, ein Argument was ganz eindeutig gegen den Palatank spricht, habe ich glatt vergessen. Es lautet: "Krieger werden immer...weil es schon immer so war." oder so ähnlich... Naja, ewig gestrig halt...


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Man kann bei fast jedem Boss jeden Tank ranstellen davon mal ab...da der Schadensreduce schonmal recht ähnlich bei Krieger/Pala ist...und wenn beide zuviel Schaden fressen und ewig ihre Schutzmechanismen nutzen müssen stimmt entweder beim heal was nicht oder die Tanks sind noch zu low für den Boss und brauchen nen kleinen Equip schub.....


----------



## Schneesturm (22. Juli 2008)

nimm nen pala ^^
schon in ssc hats vorteile... die murlocs da vor morogrimm nukt man sonst alle einzeln
aber das dauert ewig... inzwischen tank ich sie alle auf einmal und sie werden zerbombt... geht schneller


----------



## Nightwraith (22. Juli 2008)

Krieger is nie schlecht im Gruppenspiel, hat auch viele Vorteile, nur würd ich sagen is Dudu am leichtesten zu leveln und von den Tankklassen im Soloplay (Dailies usw.) wohl noch am angenehmsten, da du mit der gleichen Skillung und anderem Equip Schaden machen kannst wie alle anderen DDs auch.
Zudem hat man in Inis dann eben auch die Wahl DD oder Tank zu machen, finde ich immer wieder angenehm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (22. Juli 2008)

Palas sollen problemlos mehrere Viecher auf einmal tanken können? O_O

IMMER wenn ich mit nem Palatank in ner Instanz war hieß es wir sollen aufpassen weil er kein Krieger sei und nicht allzu viele Mobs auf einmal bearbeiten kann. Hat man auch gemerkt: 2 mal auf das falsche Target geballert und man hat sofort Aggro. Im Gegensatz zu Kriegern....


----------



## Cayron (22. Juli 2008)

also k.A. was das für ein Pala war der net mehrere tanken kann. ._. war er vielleicht auf heal geskillt und/oder nackt?


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> Palas sollen problemlos mehrere Viecher auf einmal tanken können? O_O
> 
> IMMER wenn ich mit nem Palatank in ner Instanz war hieß es wir sollen aufpassen weil er kein Krieger sei und nicht allzu viele Mobs auf einmal bearbeiten kann. Hat man auch gemerkt: 2 mal auf das falsche Target geballert und man hat sofort Aggro. Im Gegensatz zu Kriegern....




Naja da hast du wohl den falschen Pala erwischt mit low spelldmg oder der mit low Weihe tankt ??
Also ich kann dir sagen mitm pala kannste sagen wir mal in ZH hero 8 mobs aufeinmal tanken da brauchste kein cc und wenn du nen guten healer hast ist eh np denn nimmste bei 3 toten mobs die nächste grp mit.

Wenn du einen guten Pala hast siehste auch immer eine Hexe inna grp die denn schön rumsaatet ohne Probleme, die Leute auf meinem Server freuen sich immer wie nen Spargel wenn ich deffskill weil sie die Sau rauslassen können, ich muss meist immer die mages wenn ich nur 1. target festsetze immer informieren das sie nichts zu sheepen haben weil des machen sie aus unwissenheit gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auch lustig ist ZH non hero guter heal mit und du tankst bei gutem Equip 20-30 mobs und die andern Bomben fleissig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Pala ist schon Klasse im Massentarget Tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (22. Juli 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte fragen was ihr glaubt das wer der beste TANK wird
> Weil ich in den nächsten Tagen einen anfangen.Entweder Krieger Pala oder Druide
> 
> 
> ...




kommt auf dich an...jeder Char ist nur so gut wie der, der ihn spielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



lexa


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

Ganz einfach: Priester!


----------



## pandur0815 (22. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Zonk!
> Ein guter Palatank hat immer genug Mana. Der skaliert das nämlich bei der Equipwahl. Kein Mana würde heißen, der Boss macht zu wenig Schaden. Dann wurde falsch gewählt. Beim Krieger gilt aber auch das gleiche. Zu wenig Schaden = zu wenig Wut. Von daher...
> Das mit dem Mana ist eines der uralten Ammenmärchen, die ständig gegen den Tankadin vorgebracht werden als Argument. Dabei ist das so falsch, wie ein 37 Euro Schein.



Tja, dann bis du imbarer als der ein oder anderen, den ich kenne - ich habe noch KEINEN Palatank kennen gelernt, der nicht mal ohne Mana dastand.

Klar, bei einem Boss mit sehr hohem Schadensaufkommen am Tank geht der Tankadin nicht oom, aber es gibt auch Bosse, bei denen der Tank nicht soviel Schaden abbekommt, oder welche, die Antimagisch wirken, und der eher durch seine Fähigkeiten gegen den Raid glänzt bekommt der Pala Manaprobleme ist einfach so.




> Und zu den negativen Punkten noch: Der Krieger kann auch so vieles nicht. Er hat keinen Exorzismus, kann nicht heilen, hat keine Bubble, keine Buffs und er bekommt Probleme, wenn seine Angriffskraft oder -geschwindigkeit reduziert wird. Nur mal so als Beispiele, die du gekonnt ignoriert hast, wie viele andere auch.



Was bringt in 19 von 20 Raid in denen weder Untote noch Dämonen rumlaufen der Exozismus?
Was bringt Heilen beim tanken - ich habe noch nicht erlebt, das sich der Tank heilt?
Bubble? Beim Tanken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Buffs, Tank bufft ebenfalls durch seine Shouts eben anders.


Ich sage ja nicht, das der Pala ein schlechter Tank ist, im Gegenteil ich tanke selbst nebenbei sehr gerne, der Pala ist ein hervorragender Tank (gestern hat unserer erst Illidan getankt) - aber jeder eben nach seiner Fasson.

Es gibt zB Bosse da ist der Pala als Tank eben suboptimal zu gebrauchen, zB RoS in der 2ten Phase.
Klar mit sehr guten Heilern ist der Pala auch dadurch zu retten, aber warum soll man ihm den zusätzlichen Schaden aussetzen, wenn dafür ein Krieger besser geeignet ist.


----------



## WotanGOP (22. Juli 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Tja, dann bis du imbarer als der ein oder anderen, den ich kenne - ich habe noch KEINEN Palatank kennen gelernt, der nicht mal ohne Mana dastand.


Ich sagte, ein guter Palatank wird immer genug Mana haben. Wenn der Boss locker down ist, kann das Mana doch ruhig alle sein.
Wenn ich beim Kurator alles rauspulver, habe ich bei 50% kein Mana mehr, kann aber auch afk gehen, weil die Aggro schlicht reicht, bis er liegt. Also hatte ich da genug Mana. Ich kann den Kurator aber auch genau so tanken, daß ich bis zum Ende Mana habe, ohne daß es für die DDs oder Heiler einen Unterschied macht.



pandur0815 schrieb:


> aber es gibt auch Bosse, bei denen der Tank nicht soviel Schaden abbekommt, oder welche, die Antimagisch wirken, und der eher durch seine Fähigkeiten gegen den Raid glänzt bekommt der Pala Manaprobleme ist einfach so.


Erstens betrifft das dann auch die Wut des Kriegers und außerdem zieht der Tank dann einfach etwas anderes an. Etwas, wo er mehr Schaden bekommt und mehr Spelldamage hat, als Paladin. Dann bekommt er erstens mehr Manareg und seine Casts sind zweitens auch noch effektiver.



pandur0815 schrieb:


> Was bringt in 19 von 20 Raid in denen weder Untote noch Dämonen rumlaufen der Exozismus?
> Was bringt Heilen beim tanken - ich habe noch nicht erlebt, das sich der Tank heilt?
> Bubble? Beim Tanken?
> 
> ...


Es wurde angefangen, Nachteile beim Paladin aufzuzählen. Die Nachteile der Krieger vergißt man dann gerne. Da habe ich nur nachgebessert.
Es gibt viele Untote oder Dämonen. Kara und Hyal sind zum Beispiel voll davon und auch Kil'Jaeden wird wohl einer sein, als Beispiele.
Ich heile mich als Tank schonmal, z.B. bei Leo, während er wirbelt, bei Morogrim, während ich auf Murlocs warte, bei Vexalus um den Heiler zu entlasten, bei Jan'Alai und dem Hexlord in den Pausen zwischen den Adds und dann heile ich da den Bosstank mit, wenn die Adds alle weg sind. Bei Zul'Jin in der dritten Phase heile ich mich auch mal selbst, um die Heiler zu entlasten. Oder bei Winter, während Tod und Verderbnis, wenn ich sowieso grad von ihm weg muß. Oder auch bei Anetheron zwischen den Infernos. Wieder nur ein paar Beispiele...
Und auch die Bubble wird eingesetzt. Zum Beispiel wenn der Debuff der Drachenfalken sehr hoch gestackt ist. Bubble an und wieder aus und der Debuff ist weg. Auch nur ein Beispiel.
Der Paladin hat so viele Fähigkeiten und daß du deren Benutzung bisher nicht kanntest, zeigt einfach eindeutig, daß du nicht genug über den Paladin weißt, um ihn wirklich einschätzen zu können. Er kann so vieles, man muß es nur wissen, beherrschen und dann auch noch im richtigen Moment richtig einsetzen.

PS: Habe nur die Beispiele aufgeführt, die mir grad auf die Schnelle einfielen. Es gibt noch viel mehr.



pandur0815 schrieb:


> Es gibt zB Bosse da ist der Pala als Tank eben suboptimal zu gebrauchen, zB RoS in der 2ten Phase.
> Klar mit sehr guten Heilern ist der Pala auch dadurch zu retten, aber warum soll man ihm den zusätzlichen Schaden aussetzen, wenn dafür ein Krieger besser geeignet ist.


Ich stimme dir zu, daß es Bosse gibt, wo der Krieger eindeutig im Vorteil ist. Bei anderen ist es aber auch genau andersrum. Bei den meisten sind sie aber definitiv gleichwertig.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Jaja das ewige gelaber über Tanks...bla bla blub und man kann alles nachlesen in jedem Tank Klassenforum ist nen Sticky....Alle Tanks in WoW sind gut nutzbar und Aus die Maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (22. Juli 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> warum hat ein krieger die meisten vorteile? ^^ nenn mal bitte welche



Mhhhhmm Der Ist Nicht So Ne Feige Sau Und Heilt Sich immer er kämpft bist zum Bietern Ende on Sich Zu Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinsai (22. Juli 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Es wird wohl genauso sein wie jetzt: Jede Tankklasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
> Krieger sind hier besser als Dudus, Dudus dort wiederum besser als Palas...etc.
> 
> Ich glaub es is gehupft wie gesprungen welche Tankklasse du anfängst, also nimm das wonach dir am ehesten ist :>
> (Btw... Palas sind sch... zu leveln! xD)




wenn der krieger besser ist als der dudu und der dudu besser ist als der pala dann würde der krieger der stärkste udn der pala der schwächste sein also Krieger<Druide<Paladin

Jede Klasse hat vor und Nachteile
zB kann der Pala viele Mobs auf einmal besser tanken als der Krieger, hat dafür aber im Kampf gegen zaubernde Gegner Probleme weil er keine Zauberunterbrechenden Zauber hat


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Mhhhhmm Der Ist Nicht So Ne Feige Sau Und Heilt Sich immer er kämpft bist zum Bietern Ende on Sich Zu Heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So eine primitive Denkweise, jede Klasse hat seine Fähigkeiten die eingesetzt werden können und dazu zählt auch heilung man jault ja auch beim Schurken nicht rum das er nur stunnen kann...usw......


----------



## WotanGOP (22. Juli 2008)

Stress0056 schrieb:


> Mhhhhmm Der Ist Nicht So Ne Feige Sau Und Heilt Sich immer er kämpft bist zum Bietern Ende on Sich Zu Heilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal davon abgesehen, daß das einer der sinnlosesten Beiträge in diesem Thread ist, schmerzen da auch dem tolerantesten Leser irgendwann die Augen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, daß das einer der sinnlosesten Beiträge in diesem Thread ist, schmerzen da auch dem tolerantesten Leser irgendwann die Augen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der bringt schon die ganze Zeit so äusserst Intelligente Posts....ohne Worte...aber solche Leute sollte man einfach ignorieren.

GLG


----------



## Thrainan (22. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Was leider nach wie vor fehlt, ist die tatsächliche Akzeptanz des Tankadins als Bosstank. Wie gesagt, er baut z.B. am schnellsten Aggro auf, auch wenn das viele immernoch nicht wahr haben wollen. Und das allein ist schon ein riesiger Vorteil...



Ja zu beginn des Kampfes hast du recht, Paladine bauen schneller Aggro auf als Krieger. Über die Dauer einse Kampfes von 5-10 min ist davon aber null komma nix mehr übrig. NAch den ersten sekunden geht das aggrotempo auch wieder merklich abwärts. Bei so einem raid bosskampf kommt es mir erlichgesagt nicht darau an ob die DDler 5-10 sek früher loslegen können.


----------



## Stress0056 (22. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, daß das einer der sinnlosesten Beiträge in diesem Thread ist, schmerzen da auch dem tolerantesten Leser irgendwann die Augen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[attachment=3856:hans8iz.jpg]


----------



## Fatally (22. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ja zu beginn des Kampfes hast du recht, Paladine bauen schneller Aggro auf als Krieger. Über die Dauer einse Kampfes von 5-10 min ist davon aber null komma nix mehr übrig. NAch den ersten sekunden geht das aggrotempo auch wieder merklich abwärts. Bei so einem raid bosskampf kommt es mir erlichgesagt nicht darau an ob die DDler 5-10 sek früher loslegen können.



hmm also ich hatte ne Situation ich bin eigentlich Healpala (hab da aber mal umgeskillt)  hatte denn nen rnd raid in TK mal an Leerhäscher und der Krieger hatte 2 T6 teile und ich war bei 350 spelldmg glaube ich entweder der Krieger hatte keinen skill oder ka des war in ZA auch häufig so, also ich war beim Leerhäscher trotz seiner Fähigkeit mitm Aggroreduce den ganzen Kampf erster im Omen, in ZA ist des auch immer so....
Ich kann mich an einen Thread erinnern wo was über brutallus geschrieben wurde und ich meine die haben lieber Ihren Palatank rangestellt da die ddler mehr rausrotzen konnten, leider habe ich keine ahnung mehr wo ich des gelesen habe und das kann ja nur bedeuten das der Pala da im Aggro wieder einen VOrteil hat...sowas müsste man direkt vergleichen


----------



## WotanGOP (22. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ja zu beginn des Kampfes hast du recht, Paladine bauen schneller Aggro auf als Krieger. Über die Dauer einse Kampfes von 5-10 min ist davon aber null komma nix mehr übrig. Nach den ersten Sekunden geht das aggrotempo auch wieder merklich abwärts. Bei so einem raid bosskampf kommt es mir erlichgesagt nicht darau an ob die DDler 5-10 sek früher loslegen können.


Also ich wüßte nicht, wieso das Aggrotempo des Palatanks "merklich abwärts" gehen sollte. Zumal ich mit Siegel der Vergeltung tanke und somit auch erst einige Sekunden brauche, bis ich auf maximalem Wert bin, Initialaggro außen vorgelassen.
So lange Mana da ist, kann man volle Aggro fahren, ohne Pausen und ohne Verlangsamung.

@Fatally
Die Erfahrung beim Leerhäscher habe ich auch schon gemacht, mit damals deutlich schlechterem Equip, als die Krieger.
Bei Akril'Zon haben wir auch mal unseren 25er MT tanken lassen, statt mich und ich mußte mir nach einer Minute Zorn der Gerechtigkeit wegklicken, weil ich sonst Aggro gezogen hätte, als zweiter Tank, trotz Irreführung auf den Krieger.
Und ja, es gibt viele, die einen Paladin tanken lassen, wenn es darum geht, schnellstmöglich größtmöglichen Schaden auf einen Boss machen zu können. Und bei Brutallus ist das definitiv der Fall. Das ist DER Damageboss schlechthin. Gearcheck ftw! 10 Millionen HP in 6 Minuten. Das schaffst du nicht, wenn die DDs 10 Sekunden warten müssen. 10 Sekunden sind da fast 3% der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit, eine Welt...



@Stress0056
Wenn von dir sowieso nichts Konstruktives kommt, geh doch besser etwas an die frische Luft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Juli 2008)

Ok hab ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Was ich meine ist, der pala hat zu beginn des Kampfes Mana und kann voll loslegen, der Krieger hatkeine/bzw. wenig Wut und braucht etwas um loszulegen. Danach ist aber vom tempo des aggroaufbaus kein Unterschied mehr zu spüren, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung. Natürlich hat jeder das ein oder andere Einzelbeispiel das für oder gegen meine Aussage spricht. Stecken halt immer verschiedene Leute hinter den Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (22. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Der Paladin hat so viele Fähigkeiten und daß du deren Benutzung bisher nicht kanntest, zeigt einfach eindeutig, daß du nicht genug über den Paladin weißt, um ihn wirklich einschätzen zu können.



Gut das du nach 10 Sätzen beurteilen kannst, ob ich meine Klasse kenne oder nicht, nur weil ich nicht jede Kleinigkeit im Detail erörtert habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (22. Juli 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Gut das du nach 10 Sätzen beurteilen kannst, ob ich meine Klasse kenne oder nicht, nur weil ich nicht jede Kleinigkeit im Detail erörtert habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht halt damit los wie man GS einsetzen kann, gibt nicht umsonst das nette GS an/aus Makro - GS ist der Debuffkiller schlechthin einfach damit wird man nunmal alles mögliche los und der ganz kurze Aggroverlust ist oftmals verschmerzbar.


----------



## Siilverberg (22. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ja zu beginn des Kampfes hast du recht, Paladine bauen schneller Aggro auf als Krieger. Über die Dauer einse Kampfes von 5-10 min ist davon aber null komma nix mehr übrig. NAch den ersten sekunden geht das aggrotempo auch wieder merklich abwärts. Bei so einem raid bosskampf kommt es mir erlichgesagt nicht darau an ob die DDler 5-10 sek früher loslegen können.




Naja das stimmt nur so halb eigentlich gar nicht wenn ich (palatank) gefahr lief die aggro zu verlieren hab ich einfach weihe angeworfen so richtig ist da komme die dds nimmer ran

Edit: Es mag sein das man als Palatank gefahrlaufen kann oom zu gehn aber da sollte man als guter mananutzer immer genug manapots dabei haben
Edit2: 





> Geht halt damit los wie man GS einsetzen kann, gibt nicht umsonst das nette GS an/aus Makro - GS ist der Debuffkiller schlechthin einfach damit wird man nunmal alles mögliche los und der ganz kurze Aggroverlust ist oftmals verschmerzbar.




Kommt auch wieder auf den encounter an beim Prinzen ist das mal mega mäßig schief gegangen bei mir^^


----------



## Dennis118 (22. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Zudem sind Krieger aus einem einfachen Grund die besten Bosstanks. Der Krieger ist der einzige Tank der verlässlich aktiv crushimmun ist. Jetzt werden natürlich alle Palas aufschreien, im Bosskampf würde Verschanzen ja eh die ganze Zeit proccen. Aber was proccen muss ist meiner Ansicht nach kein verlässlicher Skill. Meinen Schildblock beim Krieger aktiviere ich selbst und dann weiss ich zu 100% das ich 100% crushimmun bin.
> Druiden haben in der Hinsicht 0 Chance und müssen daher alles mit Ausdauer ausgleichen.



Mein Pala ist Crushimmun, ohne irgendwelche Fähigkeiten nutzen zu müssen...


----------



## Silmarilli (22. Juli 2008)

also unter strich würd ich dem TE momentan raten er möge doch n Jäger spielen oder so

alternativ ... probier alle drei an bis ca. lvl 20 oder so und entscheide dann welcher "kampfstil" dir am ehesten zusagt. Lieber Casten und Manahaushalt, oder blocken und Co. des Kriegers und dafür auf Wut aufpassen oder kuschelig als bärchen durch die Welt laufen :-)

lg sily


----------



## Pimpler (22. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Zudem sind Krieger aus einem einfachen Grund die besten Bosstanks. Der Krieger ist der einzige Tank der verlässlich aktiv crushimmun ist. Jetzt werden natürlich alle Palas aufschreien, im Bosskampf würde Verschanzen ja eh die ganze Zeit proccen. Aber was proccen muss ist meiner Ansicht nach kein verlässlicher Skill. Meinen Schildblock beim Krieger aktiviere ich selbst und dann weiss ich zu 100% das ich 100% crushimmun bin.
> Druiden haben in der Hinsicht 0 Chance und müssen daher alles mit Ausdauer ausgleichen.



weis nicht ob es schon gechrieben wurde aber der pala hat den heiligen schild der den block um 30% erhöt den man auch SELBER auslösen muss und es progt eventuel nomal 30%

und zu einem weite oben wiso soll der schurke seinen stunn weglassen??? schilddes rächers trift den mob, dank patch, nemme^^


----------



## pandur0815 (22. Juli 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Geht halt damit los wie man GS einsetzen kann, gibt nicht umsonst das nette GS an/aus Makro - GS ist der Debuffkiller schlechthin einfach damit wird man nunmal alles mögliche los und der ganz kurze Aggroverlust ist oftmals verschmerzbar.



Sorry ich sehe GS nicht als Option in einem Bosskampf.
Schön das man sich damit aller DoTs bereinigt, man unantastbar ist (zumindest gegen die meisten Schadensquellen), etc pp.

Allerdings bewirkt das Unantastbar bzw Unverwundbar auch, das der Boss sich unmittelbar der Nummer 2 in seiner Hassliste zuwendet.
Da die meisten DDler zwischen 110% und 125% rangieren sind in der Sekunde die man braucht um GS zu starten und wieder zu beenden oftmals 2-3 Leute tot. 
Handelt es sich dabei nicht um Nahkämpfer, muss der Boss überdies auch noch neu positioniert werden sobald der Palatank ihn wieder hat.


Rücken manche Bosse in ihrem Kampf allerdings von ihrer eigentlich Position ab, ist das an sich schonmal einen Wipe wert.


----------



## Lexort (22. Juli 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Sorry ich sehe GS nicht als Option in einem Bosskampf.



Es ist nicht immer eine Option aber unter Umständen ein großes gewaltiges Plus. Um mal was ganz häßliches zu nehmen - Du kennst doch bestimmt die alten Weltdrachen und den mit dem Dot der hochstackt und die CDs hochschraubt? Der teilt sich zwichendrinne - die 3 Teile werden nacheinander gemacht wenn als mein Teil dann weg war halt GS und dot wech, man kann die beiden anderen dan zwar nichtmehr mit angreifen aber den Dicken dann wieder.
Auch wenns ein LVL 60 Boss, ist das Vieh da beste Bsp. was mir spontan dazu einfällt. Man muß ja nichtmal den ganzen Bosskampf über auch Aggro haben, obs nun Adds sind, solche Teilungen oder was auch immer, man hat bei vielen auch Aggrofreie Stücke drinne.


----------



## Avernus (22. Juli 2008)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Sorry ich sehe GS nicht als Option in einem Bosskampf.
> Schön das man sich damit aller DoTs bereinigt, man unantastbar ist (zumindest gegen die meisten Schadensquellen), etc pp.
> 
> Allerdings bewirkt das Unantastbar bzw Unverwundbar auch, das der Boss sich unmittelbar der Nummer 2 in seiner Hassliste zuwendet.
> ...



Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen... Ich entferne meine Dots innerhalb von nur 50ms, klingt komisch ist aber so :-P
Und wenn dann noch DD's im 110 - 125% bereich sind dann sollte man mal die Buffs überprüfen, wenn alle einen SdR haben dann such ich erstmal bei mir die Fehler...Ich kenne nicht einen DD der sich soweit nach oben schießt und wenn er es dann schafft, dann ist es ein saumäßig geiler DD und da denke ich gerade an Hexer die Seele brechen haben, Mages die ihren Eisblock haben, Schurken dir ihr Vanish und Finte haben und Jäger die sich tot stellen können.

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Dots durch GS entfernen sind zu 100% Positiv...Ich habe nicht einmal die Aggro verloren(nachdem entfernen des GS) noch ist der Boss von der Position gegangen und noch nie ist dabei jemand gestorben.

LG


----------



## Efgrib (22. Juli 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zum Druiden: Blocken Parriern Last Stance rüssi verringern
> Pala: Dem wird mit WOTLK den Aggrobuff da weggenommen weiss grad nicht wie der heisst 30% mehr aggro macht der ^^



blocken/parieren brauchen druis nicht, weil sie deutlich mehr rüstung haben, druidentanks erreichen eigentlich immer das rüstungscap. rüssi verringern können sie selbstverständlich auch, und schau dir mal das neue feral-end-talent an...
die einzige schwäche der druiden sind crushings - und die werden mit dem addon abgeschafft.

der große vorteil vom druiden: er muss grad nix tanken? fein, ein knopf und voila er ist ein damagedealer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein und die selbe skillung für tanken und damage - und mit addon auch wieder fürs pvp - das hat keine andre tankklasse


----------



## lordpa (22. Juli 2008)

ihr vergesst immer das er zweifellos mehr dmg bekommt, der dudu, und da gehen bei ihm die healer einfach VIEL schneller oom!


----------



## wowhunter (22. Juli 2008)

nimm nen krieger die sind auch in den high-end raidinstanzen gern gesehen für die bosse pala werden aber gut für das überholte naxxramas sein =)


----------



## Flipmode (22. Juli 2008)

OK,
Dann habe ich auch noch eine Frage.
Glaubt ihr das der Druide auch mit wotlk feral bleiben kann oder eher auf heal wieder skilln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will nämlich wirklich nur tanken


----------



## Avernus (22. Juli 2008)

@Efgrib

Hast du schon die Endpatchnotes? oO GIEV pls...
Sry aber das ist eine Beta, das addon kommt auch noch nicht morgen raus, keiner weiß ob Blizzard was ändern wird oder vllt neue Stats wie zu BC Zeiten einbindet.
Wie ich schon gesagt habe ist es eine Beta also kommt das Game erstmal nicht so schnell raus, ich würde mich nicht auf diese Argumente stützen.
Aber wenn wir von den aktuellen Änderung mit Wotlk ausgehen, dann steht für mich eingetlich der Paladin im ganz großen Rampenlicht, dk ausgeschlossen...

BTT:
Spiel alle Caras mal ein wenig an ca. lvl 20... Ich habe meine Pala von Stufe 10 an auf Prot geskillt und es hat so mega viel fun gemacht und es hat sich bis jetzt nichts geändert. Zwischen durch wirste mit dem Pala sogar übermütig und pullst nen paar viele Mobs aufeinmal =D Aber das legt sich dann auch wieder, du lernst deinen Pala kennen und das nennt man dann auch skill zu wissen wie viel ich an mich binden kann was ich zu tun habe...

LG


----------



## WotanGOP (22. Juli 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ok hab ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Was ich meine ist, der pala hat zu beginn des Kampfes Mana und kann voll loslegen, der Krieger hatkeine/bzw. wenig Wut und braucht etwas um loszulegen. Danach ist aber vom tempo des aggroaufbaus kein Unterschied mehr zu spüren, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung. Natürlich hat jeder das ein oder andere Einzelbeispiel das für oder gegen meine Aussage spricht. Stecken halt immer verschiedene Leute hinter den Chars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, so kommen wir der Sache schon näher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





pandur0815 schrieb:


> Gut das du nach 10 Sätzen beurteilen kannst, ob ich meine Klasse kenne oder nicht, nur weil ich nicht jede Kleinigkeit im Detail erörtert habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, ich habe einige Sachen aufgezählt, deren Benutzung, bzw. Sinn bei Tanks du angezweifelt hast. Daraus schloß ich eben, daß dir dahingehend noch etwas Erfahrung fehlt. Nicht persönlich nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einige andere Sachen haben ja die werten Kollegen inzwischen auch schon erwähnt.


----------



## LanToaster (22. Juli 2008)

Nochmal kurz zum SchutzPaladin von meiner seite aus.

Der SchutzPaladin wird nur aus einem einzigen Grund schwerer CrushImun, und das is weil auf den PalaTank Items weniger Verteidigung/Ausweichen/Parriern/Blocken ist, als auf den gegenstück für den Krieger. Die einzige Tankklasse im moment die nicht Crush Imun wird ist der Druide, weil er nur ausweichen kann. Das macht meiner ansicht härtere Bosse zu einem Glücksspiel weil es durchaus vorkommen kann das der Boss 3-4X Hintereinander crushen kann, was mir durchaus zur anfangszeit meines Palas schon passiert ist. (Sehr geringe Chance, aber ich hab lieber wenn so sachen nich passieren können)

Der Paladin hat genau wie der Krieger Schild Block, nur das dieser Heiliger Schild heisst. Ausserdem kann man die Blockchance von sowiso 30% durch einen netten heromarken Buchband noch etwas Steigern. So komme ich auf glaub durchgehend im kampf 60% Blocken, dazu kommen noch 40% Ausweichen/Parrieren und bin somit CrushImun. Wenn dann noch Verschanzen Prockt habe ich sogar eine 90% Blockchance. Was bei (wie ihr schon bemerkt habt die spezialisierung des Palas ist) vielen Mobs sehr von Vorteil ist, weil der Schaden da enorm Reduziert wird. 

Zu dem Gottesschild makro kann ich leider nix sagen, weil ich bisher nur die Idee hatte mal nach sowas zu schauen. Da hat der Krieger bei Dicken bossen durch Schildwall und Letztes Gefecht trotzdem den vorteil, da der "Oh Shit" Handauflegen vom paladin 60min CD hat. Allerdings habe ich bisher kaum KriegerTanks gesehen die so Effektiev (vorallem mit vergelter an der seite) 2. in der Aggro Liste sein können wie ein Schutzpaladin mit ner hand voll SpellDMG. Ich denke da liegt das Problem an der Wut erzeugung die der Deffkrieger meineswissens durch eingesteckten Schaden bekommt.

Meineswissens glänzt der Druide allerdings im Aggro aufbau vor allen andern. Ihm mangelt es lediglich am "Oh Shit Button" und der CrushImunität.

Zu den Änderungen von Lichking werden alle tank Klassen etwas Gleichmäßiger. Der Krieger bekommt einen Skill womit er mehr Mobs tanken kann, der Druide seinen "Oh Shit" button, und dem Paladin wird der Handauflegen CD reduziert.
Das gerücht von wegen "Aggro buff is weg" is falsch. Ihr habt lediglich die Talente angeschaut. Was wegfällt is Segen der Rettung, Zorn der Gerechtigkeit macht mit Lichking statt 60% auch ohne Skillung 90% Aggro. Allerdings kann der Paladin auch so durch die neuen Talente sicher Locker das ausgleichen, weil er einen Skill der durch waffenschaden heilig schaden verursacht und durch ausdauer SpellDMG bekommt. Was ihm Ermöglicht Krieger Items zu Führen, die seine Ausdauer, und Stärke gleichermaßen buffen wie den Krieger.

Edit:
Achja, zum Leveln, abgesehen vom Druiden der sich in Feral absolut geil Leveln lässt. Levelt sich der Paladin um einiges Angenehmer als der Krieger, vorallem auf der SchutzSkillung. Wenn man 10 Punkte in den HeiligBaum legt zum leveln, für weniger unterbrechung beim heilen, kann man es so ab level 50 (bei guten Equip) mit 5 oder Mehr mobs auf seinem Level anlegen, und genauso schnell töten wie man für einen einzelnen Mob braucht.
Das ganze funktioniert in der Scherbenwelt genausogut, (sobald das Equip auf Scherbenwelt ubgegradet ist).

Ausserdem hat man Dank richturteil/siegel der weißheit keinerlei Probleme bei etwas Härteren Mobs.


----------



## Schnucki.nefarian (22. Juli 2008)

Na leider ist es noch immer so, das einige absolut kein Plan haben und wissen nicht, was ein Pala kann oder nicht kann. 

Immer das gleiche, wie traurig...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. Juli 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Krieger - Boss Tank
> 
> Druide- ein paar elite trashs
> 
> Pala- 1000000000000 non elite gegner und auch mehr^^



ja so ähnlich....also sollte es dein ziel sein später mal den mt im raid zu spielen nimm auf jeden fall nen warri


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. Juli 2008)

Schnucki.nefarian schrieb:


> Na leider ist es noch immer so, das einige absolut kein Plan haben und wissen nicht, was ein Pala kann oder nicht kann.
> 
> Immer das gleiche, wie traurig...



und für so eine sinnfreie aussage hast dir nen acc erstellt?...gz mein junge


----------



## coolhass (22. Juli 2008)

was nun wirklich besser ist würd sich noch raus stellen mit den neuen addon. vieles hört sich schon gut an
ich bin der meinung was ein richtiger warri. bei bossen immer der bessere tank ist. da man mit schildblock alein schon eine chance 75% hat schon überhaubt nicht getroffen zu werden. mal so neben bei jeder halb wegs gut ausgerüsttete    def tank hat min 20% bei je parrieren ,blocken ausweichen. man merkt es ausen dem deutlich  ob ein dudu oder ein deff krieger tankt in der heillung. der dudu schluckt auf jedenfall mehr. auch wenn gott und die welt auf ausdauer setzt. ok pala sind in kompletten gruppen tanken auf jedenfall die besten. aber ich denk das ist auch so gewollt.


----------



## Avernus (22. Juli 2008)

coolhass wie weit bis du denn schon im Content? Gruul? Maggi? (wegen den min. 20%) aber tut ja nichts zur Sache... Aber die 75% das er überhaupt nicht getroffen wird sind einfach nur Schwachsinn... Er wird sehr wohl getroffen nur hat er eine 75% Chance den Schlag zu blocken. Blocken = Reduzierter Schaden. 
Es stimmt schon das der Dudu mehr Schaden bekommt aber er ist auch besser darin hohe Schadensspitzen abzufangen wegen dem Lebenspolster was er hat.
Der nächste Schrott kommt schon wieder... "auch wenn gott und die welt auf ausdauer setzt"... Was zum Geier?? Egal... Es gibt Dudus, Krieger und Palas die setzten auf eine hohe Ausdauer aber auf der anderen Seite gibt es wieder welche die setzten auf Avoid... Jedem das Seine...
Im letzten Punkt kann ich dir nur Recht geben, wobei das nicht überall eine Rolle spielt, mh ist jetzt eine Ausnahme. 3Ziele und 3Tanks in BT, wieso sollte der Raidleiter das Risiko eingehen und den Pala alle tanken lassen obwohl man 3Tanks dabei hat... 

Es sieht doch einfach so aus. Vor BC waren Krieger halt DIE tanks, da hatte der Pala wohl kaum eine Chance (gibt ausnahmen). Dadurch das er so ausgegrenzt wurde hatte er auch nach BC keine Chance, obwohl er erheblich verbessert wurde... Früher waren fast, betonung auf fast, alle Paladine Heiler. Erst nach einer gewissen Zeit hat der Paladin gezeigt was er wirklich als Tank kann und wie ich finde ein genau so ein gleichwertiger Tank wie der Krieger ist. Leider erst ab t6 content... 

LG


----------



## lordpa (23. Juli 2008)

ich fasse es jetzt nochmal zusammen:

*Druide:*
Vorteile: 
Kann schnell switchen zwisch off und deff ohne umzuskillen
Hat saumäßig viele HP.
Ist super zum spielen in der Arena
Ist leichter als die anderen 2 zum rauf leveln

Nachteile:
Kann nicht blocken und parrieren
Steckt desswegen viel mehr schaden ein, ist daher sehr manaintensiv zum heilen!
hat keine ""notknöpfe" falls es mal knapp wird, hat also nur seinen heiltrank....

*
Paladin:*
Vorteile:
Extrem schneller Aggroaufbau gegen mehrere Ziele
Wird wahrscheinlich stark gebufft durch Wotlk!
Hat ein paar "notknöpfe"
Wird unter wotlk sehr gerne in Naxx gesehen werden.
Das rauf leveln ist zwar etwas schwieriger als beim druiden, bei weitem aber nicht so schwierig wie beim Krieger!

Nachteile:
Ein riesen Nachteil ist das Mana, es gibt mit sicherheit KEINEN Tankadin dem noch nie das mana ausgegangen ist!
Die Itemsuche auf deff items ist echt nicht leicht!
Er muss möglichst viele HP und MP haben, daher ist es schwierig das richtige equip zu finden!
Falls du mal vor hast Bosse zu Tanken(und ja es macht spaß bosse zu tanken) dann  kannst du das mit dem Pala vergessen(ausnahmen bestätigen die regel)
ein weiterer nachteil sind einfach die vorurteile, es wird öfters vorkommen das du einfach nicht mitgenommen wirst weil du pala bist, ohne das sie wissen wie gut du bist! im späteren stadium ist das nicht mehr der fall!


*Krieger:*
Vorteile:
Die zahlreichen Notknöpfe!
Absolut crush immun
umgeskilled unschlagbar in der arena(sogar nen schurken macht man nieder wenn mans kann )
Damagekanone als fury geskilled
Deff items leicht zu erbeuten!
sehr stark abhängig vom können des spielers(ärger als bei den 2 anderen, ka obs ein vorteil ist, ich finde schon!)

Nachteile:
Im vergleich zum Dudu wenig HP.
scheiße zum raufleveln
langsamerer Aggroaufbau als die 2 anderen!


----------



## Mandolito (23. Juli 2008)

lordpa schrieb:


> ich fasse es jetzt nochmal zusammen:
> 
> *Druide:*
> Vorteile:
> ...



Also kann ich nicht bestätigen: 
wenn du als Druide fast tot bist und nen Trank einschmeisst dann bist du definitiv tot, da du aus der Tiergestalt rausswitcht und dann keine Rüssi mehr hast.
Feral in Arena mies, als Heiler dagegen gut, aber musste umskillen !
Auch als Druide hat man Notknöpfe, wie Moroes Uhr, Abzeichen der Hartnäckigkeit und sowas, bzw. kann man seine Selbstheilung anschmeissen.
Viel mehr Schaden steckt man auch nicht ein, da man im Regelfall mehr Rüstung als ein Krieger hat.
Vorteil ist auch das man nicht wie ein Krieger die Haltungen ändern muss, um z.B. anzustürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JEDE Klasse ist abhängig vom Können des Spielers.
Als Krieger lvlt man im Regelfall auch nicht als DEF sondern in ner anderen Skillung.

Ich würde die Klasse nehmen die DIR gefällt und nicht was andere meinen, alle drei Klassen sind von der Spielmechanik grundverschieden. Viele die einen Krieger spielen kommen mit Druiden oder Pala nicht klar. Spätestens wenn Blizz wieder mal die Klassen umstellt, kann sich grundlegend was ändern und deine Superklasse plötzlich das Schlußlicht stellen!


----------



## lordpa (23. Juli 2008)

> Auch als Druide hat man Notknöpfe, wie Moroes Uhr, Abzeichen der Hartnäckigkeit und sowas, bzw. kann man seine Selbstheilung anschmeissen.



ja das sollte doch mal jedem klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Viel mehr Schaden steckt man auch nicht ein, da man im Regelfall mehr Rüstung als ein Krieger hat.




ein dudu bekommt auf jeden fall mehr schden intus ls ein warri oder ein pala! sehe ich ja selbst als heiler das der sehr aufs mana geht!


> Als Krieger lvlt man im Regelfall auch nicht als DEF sondern in ner anderen Skillung.




denke mal das das auch logisch ist! trotzdem is es viel mühsamer nen krieger rauf zu lvln als nen dudu oder nen pala... außerdem, ab 50 sollte man ja schon bald umskillen auf deff... sonst steht man mit 70 da in kara, und hatte noch keine deff erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Feral in Arena mies, als Heiler dagegen gut, aber musste umskillen !



naja, ein feral kann auch was wenn ers kann in der arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (23. Juli 2008)

BTW. ist der HP Vorteil eines Ferals im T6 Content und darüber hinaus auch schonwieder fast hinfällig. Das Krieger-T6 hat einfach schon so viel Avoidance, dass man quasi gnadenlos 15 Stam reinsockelt und dann hast du da einen mindestens ebensogroßes Meatshield beim Krieger wie beim Druiden.

Druiden haben zum Krieger ehr den Vorteil, dass sie schneller Aggro aufbauen bei Einzelzielen. Wir benutzen unseren Feral zum Beispiel bei Encountern wie Blutschatten, wo man ab Beginn möglichst volle DPS fährt, gerne als Tank.


Wie das alles mit WOTLK wird und vorallem wie sich der DK da einfügen wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Bisher kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen wie die Rolle des DKs beim Tanken aussieht im Raid.
Ich finde es übrigens sehr schade, dass SDR und Totem der lauen Lüftchen wegfallen und dafür die Aggro so dermaßen gebufft wird. Es nimmt den Raids malwieder sehr viel Überlegung und Taktik. Genau wie die Sache mit den Auren und Totems für den ganzen Raid wird das dazu führen, dass es viele ungeordnete Haufen gibt, die einfach wild um sich ballern ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## xFraqx (23. Juli 2008)

Jeder Tank kann jeden Boss tanken. Natürlich sind ein paar Bosse für bestimmte Tank Klassen einfacher, aber generell kann man das so sagen. Und ja auch ein Paladin kann einen Boss wie Gruul oder Brutallus tanken .


----------



## Fatally (23. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Jeder Tank kann jeden Boss tanken. Natürlich sind ein paar Bosse für bestimmte Tank Klassen einfacher, aber generell kann man das so sagen. Und ja auch ein Paladin kann einen Boss wie Gruul oder Brutallus tanken .



Ja und du wirst es kaum glauben Paladin ist für Brutallus sogar die beste Variante da die DDler rausrotzen können ohne ende wegen der bessern Aggro des Paladins.

Naja und Gruul ist doch wohl easy zu Tanken als Pala o0 ?


----------



## Greeki (23. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Jeder Tank kann jeden Boss tanken. Natürlich sind ein paar Bosse für bestimmte Tank Klassen einfacher, aber generell kann man das so sagen. Und ja auch ein Paladin kann einen Boss wie Gruul oder Brutallus tanken .



Sowieso...
ah ne doch ned. (Vorsicht Sarkasmus!)

Schon mal was von Shear (abscheren) gehört? Die besten Bosstanks (für Firstkills, für Farmkills (da is das Equip weitaus besser) kannste auch Rogues nehmen) sind immer noch die Krieger auch wenn Blizzard die andren Klassen gestärkt hat und auch weiter stärkt.


----------



## Lexort (23. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Shear (abscheren) gehört? Die besten Bosstanks (für Firstkills, für Farmkills (da is das Equip weitaus besser) kannste auch Rogues nehmen) sind immer noch die Krieger auch wenn Blizzard die andren Klassen gestärkt hat und auch weiter stärkt.



Das gilt für die Mehrzahl der Bosse aber keineswegs für alle...


----------



## Lootelf (4. Oktober 2008)

LanToaster schrieb:


> ....
> Wenn dann noch Verschanzen Prockt habe ich sogar eine 90% Blockchance.
> ...



Milchmädchenrechnung!

Da Blocken als allererstes aus der Attack-Table rausfliegt, ist dein ganzes Blocken was du jenseits von 102,6% Avoidance hast für die Katz.
Deine 90% Blocken sind dann nur noch theoretischer Natur. Wenn du angenommen 60% Miss/Dodge/Parry hast, hast du maximal 42,6% Block, egal ob nun Verschanzen zusätzlich proct oder nicht. Und wenn im Charakterbildschirm 100% Block stehen würden, mehr als 102,6% Gesamt-Avoidance werden von der Spielmechanik nicht ausgewertet.


----------



## abe15 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich sags nochmal:
Wenn es von Irgendwas die "beste" Klasse gäbe, dann gäbe es nur einen Tank, einen Heiler und einen DD.
*rechne**rechne**rechne* Ja das wären dann nur 3, es gibt also 9. Folglich müssen die anderen 6 ja auch zu was zu gebrauchen sein, oder?
Kannst du mir folgen oder machst du in 5 Minuten den nächsten "Was ist das beste" Thread auf?


----------



## Agharnius (4. Oktober 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Im gegensatz zum Druiden: Blocken Parriern Last Stance rüssi verringern
> Pala: Dem wird mit WOTLK den Aggrobuff da weggenommen weiss grad nicht wie der heisst 30% mehr aggro macht der ^^



Letzte Info die ich dazu gehört hab: man muss es nicht mehr skillen, also der Zorn macht IMMER +90% Aggro durch Heiligschaden, wenn man drei Punkte investiert bekommt man 6% weniger Schaden. Also Aggrobuff bleibt


----------



## Efgrib (4. Oktober 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Shear (abscheren) gehört? Die besten Bosstanks (für Firstkills, für Farmkills (da is das Equip weitaus besser) kannste auch Rogues nehmen) sind immer noch die Krieger auch wenn Blizzard die andren Klassen gestärkt hat und auch weiter stärkt.




tja kaum 2 monate später und diese aussage gehört wohl endgültig in den papierkorb... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephirót15 (4. Oktober 2008)

Krieger hat was Aggro im Bossfight angeht ganz klar nen Vorteil zum Pala, wenn der Pala oom is denn wars das mit der Aggro. Beim Krieger hast du im Bosskampf immer Wut und machst damit auch immer Aggro, auserdem kannst als Krieger deine crushimmunität selber bestimmen und musst nicht auf nen proc hoffen.
Und was das tanken mehrerer Mobs angeht, kann ich nur sagen ,dass wenn die Grp nen bissl auf Aggro achtet, auch als Krieger relativ viele Mobs gut getankt werden können (ok nich so gut wie vom Pala... jaja ich weis) und da es hier ja eig um Wotlk geht werden wir ja sehen was beim tanken mehrerer Mobs die Schockwelle bringen wird.


----------



## attake (4. Oktober 2008)

ka obs schon erwähnt wurde 

aber die mobbegrenzung bei donnerknall fällt !!!!
und er wird wesentlich mehr schaden machen !!!!

ergo denk ich das mit der schockwelle und dem beim blocken schaden zurückwerfen krieger durchaus im addon seer gute AE tanks sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch krass ist das der krieger nichtmer 15% agro+ in defahltung +15% skillagro+ = 30% + agro hat 
SONDERN generell in defhaltung 45% !!!! agro+ hatt !!!!

der krieger wird also denkich wieder in allen belangen der bessere tank in WOLK sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



druide kann hald auch prima dmg machen in der selben skillung und kann buffen , battlerez , anregen ....
paladin hat auch prima raidbuffs , bubble für mitspieler , hand auflegen , nützliche siegel , auren ....


----------



## Lootelf (4. Oktober 2008)

Sephirót15 schrieb:


> Krieger hat was Aggro im Bossfight angeht ganz klar nen Vorteil zum Pala, wenn der Pala oom is denn wars das mit der Aggro. Beim Krieger hast du im Bosskampf immer Wut und machst damit auch immer Aggro, auserdem kannst als Krieger deine crushimmunität selber bestimmen und musst nicht auf nen proc hoffen.


omg
Du hast die letzten Seiten auch nicht gelesen, oder?
1. Pala geht nur OOM, wenn er für den Gegner overgeared ist. Im selben Fall steht ein Krieger aber auch ohne Wut da. Somit tanken beide gleich schlecht, wenn ihr Equip zu gut für den Gegner ist.
2. Braucht man sich als Paladin für Crush-Immunität auch nicht auf einen Proc verlassen. Im Vergleich zum Krieger, der zwar mit 75% Schildblock sehr früh crushimmun wird, aber nur für 2 Schläge alle 6 (?) Sekunden, hat der Paladin durch seinen Heiligen Schild 8 Sekunden lang 8 Aufladungen (beim Single-Mob praktisch dauerhaft) 30% zusätzliche Blockchance.
Wer sich als Paladin auf Verschanzen verlässt, sollte die Klassenwahl vielleicht noch einmal überdenken.



> Und was das tanken mehrerer Mobs angeht, kann ich nur sagen ,dass wenn die Grp nen bissl auf Aggro achtet, auch als Krieger relativ viele Mobs gut getankt werden können (ok nich so gut wie vom Pala... jaja ich weis) und da es hier ja eig um Wotlk geht werden wir ja sehen was beim tanken mehrerer Mobs die Schockwelle bringen wird.


Auch mit WotLK wird der Paladin der König des Massentankens sein. Nach aktuellem Patch-Stand sind Druiden zum Tanken derzeit gar nicht oder zumindest nur noch sehr bedingt einsetzbar und die Massentank-Versuche einiger Krieger gelingen zwar besser als in BC, aber zum Paladin sind es immer noch Welten.


----------



## Sephirót15 (4. Oktober 2008)

das Palas bessere Ae Tanks sind weis ich selber hab ich ja schon gesagt... aber gibt massig Leute die sagn dass Krieger maximal zwei Mobs tanken können und das stimmt net und genug Palas die sich auf Verschanzen verlassen gibts


----------



## Delwod (4. Oktober 2008)

teste es doch einfach auf denn testserver!


----------



## Lootelf (5. Oktober 2008)

Sephirót15 schrieb:


> ...und genug Palas die sich auf Verschanzen verlassen gibts



Ich möchte nicht wissen, in welchen Instanzen du dich so rumtreibst, wenn draussen die Sonne untergeht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wer sich beim Tanken auf Verschanzen verlässt, hat es spätestens in Heroics nicht mehr sehr leicht oder wird bzw. sehr schnell vom Imba-Tank zum One-Hit-Wonder.

Ich bin ja selbst mit meinem Pala erst 2 Wochen 70 (Gear ist entsprechend überschaubar) und sehe sehr deutlich was in Heroics passiert, wenn man mal Heiliger Schild nicht gleich nach dem CD wieder anwirft, weil man grad der Meinung war, dass ein anderer Skill gerade wichtiger war. Da gehste innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden ganz fix auf 10% HP runter und dem eigens verpflichteten T6-Heildruiden stehen seit Monaten gemütlichem Content farmen mal wieder die Angstperlen auf der Stirn wie sie beim letzten 1% Wipe nicht größer gewesen sind.

Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass es ernsthaft Paladine gibt, die einigermaßen im Content stehen und sich auf Verschanzen verlassen.


----------



## BulletformyValentine (5. Oktober 2008)

es gibt ja dann noch ne 4. den dk 
jede tankklasse hat ihre vor und nachteile,
aber da eh meistens tankmangel is isses
egal welche tankklasse du spielst glaub ich


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Oktober 2008)

Also ich teste zurzeit aufm PTR meinen Schutzpaladin... und ich muss sagen es ist eine wahre Freude!
Nimm nen shadow und einen Retri mit und du kannst in eine 15er Mob Gruppe reinspringen und rausholzen was geht; spamm Weihe, Richturteil, Heiliger Schild und das neue Instant Talent welches 2 Targets trifft... und du kommst praktisch mit 100% Mana ausm fight und stürzt in die nächste Mob Gruppe... 
Da brauchst du keine Mages mehr die Manakekse zaubern, trinken wird überflüssig... 
Wenn das in Northrend nur annähernd so aussieht, dann werd ich meinen Tankpala nur in Inis hochleveln... und zwar mit meiner Wunschgruppe Retripala, Shadowpriest, Verstärkerschami und Heildruide... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kriegerbär (6. Oktober 2008)

Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Ich hab meinen Schutzpala auch gerade auf den PTR und komm aus den Lachen nicht mehr heraus. OOM kenn ich da nicht mehr. Bei Mobgruppen immer 80% oder mehr Mana. Der Aggroaufbau ist auch sehr viel stärker geworden. Antanken braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr abwarten. Da können die DD'ler sofort 100% geben. Das macht Laune. 
Sind mal zum Spaß in Kara rein und haben zu 4. die ersten 4 Bosse gemacht ... oder ... Durn in Nagrand umhauen. Alleine als Prot kein Thema, okay es braucht schon 5-6 min.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Prot macht wirklich noch viel mehr Spaß. 

Zum Verschanzen ... also wenn ein Prot sich auf Verschanzen verlässt dann sollte er vielleicht Pet vom Jäger spielen oder sowas ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (6. Oktober 2008)

Kriegerbär schrieb:


> Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Ich hab meinen Schutzpala auch gerade auf den PTR und komm aus den Lachen nicht mehr heraus. OOM kenn ich da nicht mehr. Bei Mobgruppen immer 80% oder mehr Mana. Der Aggroaufbau ist auch sehr viel stärker geworden. Antanken braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr abwarten. Da können die DD'ler sofort 100% geben. Das macht Laune.



Schön dass du da darüber lachen kannst.
In Anbetracht von Potion sickness und Wegfall von SdR relativiert sich der Manareg und der Aggroaufbau des Prot-Palas schnell wieder auf ein erträglich normales Niveau. Zumal auch hier das Balancing noch nicht 100%ig abgeschlossen ist und ich für die Prot-Palas an der Stelle noch mit dem einen oder anderen Nerf rechne.

Vergiss nicht, du kannst nur noch einen einzigen Trank pro Kampf nehmen. Es ist einfach nicht mehr möglich, den Manahaushalt des Paladins über das reihenweise Wegsaufen von Manapots zu regulieren, und das wo der Manapool des Paladins mit WotLK spürbar sinken wird. Wenn du darüber mal nachdenkst, ist es nur logisch dass Blizzard den Prot-Pala so umgestaltet hat, dass er praktisch kaum noch OOM gehen kann. Dieser Fall darf im Raid halt niemals eintreten.
Der Aggrozuwachs ist auch zwingend nötig und betrifft alle Tank-Klassen. Es gibt keinen SDR mehr und die DPS jeder einzelnen Klasse wurden z.T. drastisch angehoben. Sowas kann man nur kompensieren, wenn der Tank mindestens doppelt soviel TpS fährt wie bisher.


----------



## Deregond (6. Oktober 2008)

Kriegerbär schrieb:


> Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Ich hab meinen Schutzpala auch gerade auf den PTR und komm aus den Lachen nicht mehr heraus. OOM kenn ich da nicht mehr. Bei Mobgruppen immer 80% oder mehr Mana.


Ist auch bei Vergeltern so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (6. Oktober 2008)

Krieger is am besten wenn er 1 Mob tankt Dudu naja 3.4 und pala 1-100 ^^


----------



## Kriegerbär (6. Oktober 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Schön dass du da darüber lachen kannst.
> In Anbetracht von Potion sickness und Wegfall von SdR relativiert sich der Manareg und der Aggroaufbau des Prot-Palas schnell wieder auf ein erträglich normales Niveau. Zumal auch hier das Balancing noch nicht 100%ig abgeschlossen ist und ich für die Prot-Palas an der Stelle noch mit dem einen oder anderen Nerf rechne.
> 
> Vergiss nicht, du kannst nur noch einen einzigen Trank pro Kampf nehmen. Es ist einfach nicht mehr möglich, den Manahaushalt des Paladins über das reihenweise Wegsaufen von Manapots zu regulieren, und das wo der Manapool des Paladins mit WotLK spürbar sinken wird. Wenn du darüber mal nachdenkst, ist es nur logisch dass Blizzard den Prot-Pala so umgestaltet hat, dass er praktisch kaum noch OOM gehen kann. Dieser Fall darf im Raid halt niemals eintreten.
> Der Aggrozuwachs ist auch zwingend nötig und betrifft alle Tank-Klassen. Es gibt keinen SDR mehr und die DPS jeder einzelnen Klasse wurden z.T. drastisch angehoben. Sowas kann man nur kompensieren, wenn der Tank mindestens doppelt soviel TpS fährt wie bisher.



Juppa, ich kann darüber lachen und zwar im Sinne, dass es jetzt noch mehr Spaß macht und die OOM-Probleme nicht mehr so dramatisch sind wie zuvor (als bitte den Sinn der Aussage richtig verstehen).

Das es kein SDR mehr gibt ist nicht so ärgerlich, da die Tanks entschieden mehr Aggro aufbauen. Mit einer kleinen Gruppe haben wir das ausprobiert. Auch der teilweise massive Anstieg der DPS der DD'ler ist zum aktuellen Stand des PTR kein Problem. Was früher zum Aggroverlust des Tanks geführt hätte tritt aktuell nicht mehr ein. Hoffen wir mal, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## elnerda (6. Oktober 2008)

spiel das wonach dir ist, mir macht ein paladin auch immer wieder spaß und mit einem paladin tanken ist auch ganz lustig wenn man sieht wieviel er doch einstecken kann


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde dir zum pala raten (kann massen von gegner tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  auch weil ich selbst grad ein pala hochzocke (is grad level 41) und ich würde ab level 38 auf tank umskillen (aeo grinding ftw) damit kann man sehr gut leveln und findet imemr leute für eine ini


----------



## 2high4you (6. Oktober 2008)

Ikku schrieb:


> Es wird wohl genauso sein wie jetzt: Jede Tankklasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
> Krieger sind hier besser als Dudus, Dudus dort wiederum besser als Palas...etc.




Erklär uns das doch bitte genau warum Krieger besser sind als Dudus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> Erklär uns das doch bitte genau warum Krieger besser sind als Dudus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blocken, parrieren, last stance usw.....


----------



## Kujon (6. Oktober 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Also erstmal können auch Krieger mehrere Ziele tanken. wer den Plattenträger wirklich beherrscht sollte erst ab mehr als 4 Zielen Probleme bekommen.
> Was den Pala betrifft mag er ja toll sein für Trash, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Ist es wirklich alles einfacher mit einem Pala? Die meisten Gruppen peilen doch gar nicht wie man mit einem Pala spielen muss, geschweige denn der Pala peilt wie er sich spielen muss. CC steht ständig irgendwo in der Weihe, Schurke kann seinen CC gleich stecken lassen. Wenn ihr mich fragt, sind alle früherern Charge-Pull-Krieger mittlerweile zu Palas mutiert. Man bespricht noch den Pull und rums fliegt ein Schild des Rächers in die nächste Mobgruppe.
> 
> Zudem sind Krieger aus einem einfachen Grund die besten Bosstanks. Der Krieger ist der einzige Tank der verlässlich aktiv crushimmun ist. Jetzt werden natürlich alle Palas aufschreien, im Bosskampf würde Verschanzen ja eh die ganze Zeit proccen. Aber was proccen muss ist meiner Ansicht nach kein verlässlicher Skill. Meinen Schildblock beim Krieger aktiviere ich selbst und dann weiss ich zu 100% das ich 100% crushimmun bin.
> ...



genau, weiss gar nicht, warum alle sagen, der krieger könne nicht mehrere ziele tanken. donnerknall wirkt nicht nur auf mehrere ziele, es verursacht auch mehr aggro. wird mit dem patch/addon aber auch beim druiden angepasst

krieger ist meiner meinung nach die ultimative tankklasse. nimmt am wenigsten schaden und baut gut aggro auf. zudem kann er flexibel auf bestimmte sitationen reagieren, sei es schildwall, letztes gefecht, schildblock, tränke schlucken und vieles mehr.

palatank ohne mana ist das mühsamste in einer ini - vorallem wenn er wenig schaden nimmt, wird er sein mana für die aggro brauchen und du kannst bei jeder 2. mobgruppe warten. soll aber anscheinend auch angepasst werden mit dem addon.

druiden...ja, die sind super^^ aber eben, nicht crushimmun und ausser der bärheilung keine unterstützung für die heiler. wird mit dem patch/addon zwar verbessert (fast die doppelte heilung), aber ob das ne grosse stütze ist wird sich dann noch rausstellen. und je besser das equip, desto mühsamer zu heilen, finde ich. der druide weicht dann halt sehr oft aus, kommt praktisch kein schaden und dann auf deinen schlag ne riesen kelle...das kann die heiler plötzlich ins schwitzen bringen.

für grosse mobgruppen eignet sich der pala sehr gut, da er nicht nur die heilaggro, sondern auch die der dmg-dealer gut hält - man kann auchmal bomben, wenn der pala tankt, das packt ein krieger/druide i.d.r. nur, wenn die dmg-dealer lange warten und einen grossen aggrovorsprung gewähren


----------



## Syrda (6. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Blocken, parrieren, last stance usw.....


Es heißt "Last Stand" :/  und Druiden bekommen einen sehr ähnlichen Skill namens "Survival Instincts":


> Instant
> When activated, this ability temporarily grants you
> 30% of your maximum health for 20 sec while in
> Bear Form, Cat Form, or Dire Bear Form.
> After the effect expires, the health is lost.


->Quelle

Parieren muss ein Druide nicht, da er für gewöhnlich eine weitaus höhere Ausweichchance besitzt als ein Krieger, womit sich das unterm Strich aufheben sollte.

Ebenso muss ein Druide nicht blocken, da er durch die erhöhte Rüstung mit jedem Treffer weniger Schaden einsteckt. Damit ist er bei hart zuschlagenden Bossen dem Krieger über- bei weniger stark zulangenden Gegenern unterlegen.


Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Blizzard hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, ALLE Tankklassen für jede Rolle passend zu machen. Somit können Krieger und Druiden nun auch größere Gegnergruppen tanken und Paladine bekommen einen ordentlichen Batzen Single-Target-Aggro spendiert. Die bei Paladin und Druide fehlenden "Oh Shit"-Buttons wie Schildwall und Last Stand bekommen diese beiden Klassen zumindest teilweise auch und sind dem Krieger somit hoffentlich in allen Belangen ebenbürtig.
Somit bleibt es - sofern Blizzard alles richtig macht - deinem Geschmack überlassen, welche Klasse dir am ehesten zusagt.

Zum Tema Druide und Crushing Blows: Das war bisher immer ein kleines Problem... aber genau das wird jetzt behoben indem Crushing Blows nurnoch von Mobs, die mindestens 4 Level über dem Spieler sind, kommen können und da Bossmobs bekanntermaßen Level 83 sein werden hat sich das nun auch erledigt.

Edit: @ über mir: Krieger bekommen - wenn auch seltener - noch viel größere Kellen ab, vor allem bei Mobs die häufiger als alle 2.5 Sekunden zuschlagen oder irgendwelche Instant Stylehits beherrschen. Dann kann es nämlich sein, dass die Schildblock Aufladungen verbraten sind bevor er Cooldown wieder bereit ist und wenn dann noch ein Crushing reinkommt tut der dem Kriegerlein mehr weh als dem Bärchen.


----------



## riggedi (6. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> Erklär uns das doch bitte genau warum Krieger besser sind als Dudus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Abgesehen davon, dass der Krieger auch über "Schildwall" und "Letztes Gefecht" verfügt (der Bär hat nicht ansatzweise eine ähnliche Möglichkeit sich zu "wehren"), wird der Poster seine 2,5 Monate alte Aussage nicht noch einmal hervorkramen!

RIggedi


----------



## Lootelf (6. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Blocken, parrieren, last stance usw.....



Block und Parry wird beim Druiden durch ein hohes Maß an Dodge, mehr Rüstung und einen größeren HP-Pool ausgeglichen.
Etwas vergleichbares wie Last Stance bekommen die Druiden in WotLK auch, hinzu kommt, dass Druiden nun auch in Bärgestalt Heiltränke nehmen können.

Dennoch ist der Druide momentan auf dem Beta-Server der mit Abstand schlechteste Tank.
Der Aggro-Aufbau wurde im Vergleich zum Krieger und Paladin nicht im gleichen Maße angepasst. Seine Sets wurden so stark verändert, dass der Druide nun spürbar weniger Dodge, deutlich weniger Rüstung und erheblich weniger Ausdauer besitzt.

Druidentanks fressen in der Beta Unmengen an Schaden und haben gegen die hohen DPS der DDs kaum eine Chance die Aggro zu halten.
Bis zum Release muss Blizzard gerade am Druiden noch einiges überarbeiten.

Momentan ist er als Tank eher unbrauchbar, Blizzard hat aber versprochen, sich den Druiden noch einmal zur Brust zu nehmen...


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (6. Oktober 2008)

5er inzen is pala einfach geil. allein schon die optik beim kampf - weihe, siegel, richturteil, schild des rächers, gottesschild und und. das sah mir beim krieger sehr monoton aus und sound war auch nervend. 10er+25er bosskämpfe is schon schwieriger für pala weil man nicht unterbrechen kann und kein schildwall hat. hat dudu zwar auch nicht, aber er kann sehr hohe hp+rüssi aufweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (6. Oktober 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> druiden...ja, die sind super^^ aber eben, nicht crushimmun und ausser der bärheilung keine unterstützung für die heiler. wird mit dem patch/addon zwar verbessert (fast die doppelte heilung), aber ob das ne grosse stütze ist wird sich dann noch rausstellen. und je besser das equip, desto mühsamer zu heilen, finde ich. der druide weicht dann halt sehr oft aus, kommt praktisch kein schaden und dann auf deinen schlag ne riesen kelle...das kann die heiler plötzlich ins schwitzen bringen.



1. Crushings gbits mit WotLk nichtmehr

2. Wemm Druiden ne riesen Menge dmg bekommen sind Krieger schon Tod (Mehr rüssi/hp und so)

Den Todesritter reihe ich derzeit wie den Druiden als Hybriden ein. Er kann tanken aber mit 2. Equip aber auch mit jeder Skillung gut Dmg machen.

Sein größter Vorteil ist wohl auch sein Nachteil. Er kann unabhängig von Schaden den er bekommt konstant gut Aggro aufbauen. Wo Krieger, Druiden und Palas nach ner Zeit überequipt sind haut der DK nochmehr Schaden und Aggro raus.
Jedoch kann er dann aber auch nicht bei mehr gefresenem Schadne mehr Aggro aufbauen. Und die Waffe wird wohl eines der entscheidensten Dinge beim tanken sein.


----------



## Byrok (6. Oktober 2008)

Erebod schrieb:


> Als dudu has dus leichter viele zeihele auf einma zu tanken genau  so wie alls Pala... mach das ma als warri is um einiges schwerer^^
> 
> und wie ich im Buffedcast war das glaub ich gehört habe sollen Palas in WotLK stark verbessert werden



da sieht mans wiedermal: der def-tank is im arsch zu hause ... ich bleib aber trotzdem meinem tank treu^^


----------

